# [SPOILERS] POPSUGAR Must Have March 2013



## kitnmitns (Feb 17, 2013)

Soooooooo St. Patrick Day, home items, candle, makeup, spring stuff...


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe a spring theme? Something for working out and getting in shape for the beach, or some kind of detox product, maybe some pastel makeup colors or cream highlighter. Oh, a really nice body scrub or face mask to get rid of the winter flaky skin. 

Even if they don't send a spring-themed box I may look into making my own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 17, 2013)

I haven't even gotten my February box yet and I'm already excited for March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Feb 17, 2013)

I wonder if they'll be shipping boxes out later in March? I suppose there's no reason for them to ship early like they did this month (unless they're doing a St. Patrick's Day theme lol).


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if they'll be shipping boxes out later in March? I suppose there's no reason for them to ship early like they did this month (unless they're doing a St. Patrick's Day theme lol).


 Lolll, everything in the box must be green!!!

I actually hope they do so there'll be less of a chance for my box to get lost while I'm moving. Though, I do have to say that I feel pretty sad about still subscribing after the way CS has just ignored me. I guess I just really like the surprise...


----------



## JessP (Feb 17, 2013)

> Lolll, everything in the box must be green!!! I actually hope they do so there'll be less of a chance for my box to get lost while I'm moving. Though, I do have to say that I feel pretty sad about still subscribing after the way CS has just ignored me. I guess I just really like the surprise...Â


Ha! I just pictured a bunch of PS staffers brainstorming around a table and someone's like, "March box: all the green items you can think of! Go!" That would be quite interesting hehe. Wheatgrass? Apple Jolly Ranchers? Money? (Yes, please!) It seems their CS has been a bit so-so lately - I hope they hear all of us and step it up. I, too, enjoy this box so I have a hard time imagining canceling.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 18, 2013)

The last couple of months have had pretty obvious themes (December with Christmas, though this one was very poorly executed IMO..., January with New Year's Resolutions, February with Valentine's Day), but March isn't as easily directed. I'm guessing something along the lines of springtime freshness, but I think this month could go a lot of directions.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe they'll do a Spring Fever box?

Daffodil or Narcissus bulbs (for an indoor plant) ..Liberty print make up bag...

body lotion with pheromones (to induce feelings of love)...something in emerald green (Pantone's color of the year and a nod to St Patty's day)...ipod shuffle (or flash drive) downloaded with "happy" music...cheek stain to add flush to pale post winter skin....

mood rings.

Ok just rambling here.....


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a feeling it's going to feel like an eternity before they start shipping March since February was so early! I still haven't even gotten mine yet, but it's been spoiled for weeks.


----------



## mle102286 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am hoping for some higher end makeup, and maybe they will put in something pedi-related since sandal season is around the corner...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 18, 2013)

If they do something St. Patrick's related I hope they dont go too overboard with it, I can see that ending in disaster if they do. I'm hoping for more home and fashion items in the month of March.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 18, 2013)

I had canceled after the Feb box but their CS and prompt attention as well as what I feel was a sincere apology got me to sign back up for at least 3 months. Helps that my husband offered to pay for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would love some spring stuff! Hopefully not green stuff! Or at least not a lot of green, lol. Not one of my favorite colors. I think Daffodil bulbs would be so lovely (as LisaLeah mentioned) and they are my favorite flower. I always hope for a candle as I am addicted to candles. My husband thinks I have a problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am just excited as usual to get PS!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 18, 2013)

Never to early to start dreaming!


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 18, 2013)

I would love a good pair of earbuds or earrings or hair accessory. Maybe some green nail polish? Chocolate coins? Or along the coin theme a clutch or wallet? Some eco-friendly cleaning supplies? (Not that I want to clean...but spring cleaning theme?)


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 18, 2013)

Green Jewelry, or a lucky charm of some sort? I'd be partial to a green scarf.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicarose (Feb 18, 2013)

eeek! I'm excited for the March box.


----------



## emilytaylor (Feb 18, 2013)

Ooh! A green scarf would be lovely!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 18, 2013)

It better not be GREEN tea!


----------



## KayEss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It better not be GREEN tea!


 Ahhh my worst nightmare!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 19, 2013)

I predict Cadbury Mini Eggs

Since they're a "must have" according to Lisa Sugar https://musthave.popsugar.com/


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 19, 2013)

> I predictÂ Cadbury Mini Eggs Since they're a "must have" according to Lisa SugarÂ https://musthave.popsugar.com/ As long as they aren't the ones with the gross white cream inside. Shudders


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 19, 2013)

Those eggs are really popular. And they always include a sugary treat in the box I think, maybe because of their name? But I'm guessing it would just be an extra like the candy hearts bc those eggs are pretty cheap.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh my worst nightmare!!!


Hahahaha!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 OH those are Cadbury cream eggs.  





Mini eggs are the robin eggs looking treats

.  



And both are delicious seasonal treats!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I give away nearly all food in the PS boxes because it's usually highly unhealthy.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 19, 2013)

I wouldn't mind some Cadbury eggs, those things are addicting I can never eat just one of them lol


----------



## tdero (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lolll, everything in the box must be green!!!
> ...


I suspect it will have green polish or something, because not only is it St. Patricks day, but also because emerald is the color of the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## renolyn (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tdero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I suspect it will have green polish or something, because not only is it St. Patricks day, but also because emerald is the color of the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was just about to say the same thing! Emerald is so popular right now! I would like to see a nice body scrub or something since it's about time to break out the self tanner!


----------



## ashleyxo (Feb 22, 2013)

I would love some bright colored makeup items-blush, eyeshadow, lip colors, nail polish, etc. Maybe some nice smelling candles or lotion.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Feb 22, 2013)

A Green spring scarf. Bright colors.  Maybe some bulbs to grow (with a clear vase and some rocks... i forget what that process is called... forcing?? maybe?)    Some Candy colored jewelry.  Something fitness related (ya know -- since it's nice outside)  heck -- a pastel jump rope would totally make my day.  I anticipate a lot of spring related items of course -- and something Emerald/green since it IS the color of 2013, the color of Spring, and the color for St Patrick's day... I feel like that's an obvious choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am SUPER excited about this box... and i'm going to TRY to stay spoiler free -- i feel like that'll make it more fun.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 23, 2013)

this will be my first box with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm leaning towards spring/refresh/renew theme, so my completely random list of things for a March Box would include:


Gift certificate for a blow out at one of those blow dry bars popping up all over (this probably isn't very reasonable since very few chains have national locations) (beauty)
Lipstick or makeup organizer (beauty)
Tickets to an Oscar nominated film (entertainment)
Facial mask, or products for an at home facial (beauty)
Flowers (again probably not reasonable but a bunch of spring flowerss would be lovely and they are shippable) (home)
Scented sachets for under your pillows or undie drawer (home)
Gift cert. for a brow (bikini) wax (again, probably not reasonable like the blow out idea) (beauty)
Hair accessory (headband, maybe a fitness one) (fitness/fashion)
Gift cert for a cooking class (home/food)
Makeup or hair brushes or cleaners (beauty)
iTunes cards (entertainment)
Gift certs for dry cleaning (home/fashion) to clean those winter sweaters/coats/clothing
Sunglasses (fashion)
Water bottle (fitness)
I'm pretty sure we're getting Easter candy (food)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 23, 2013)

This is going to be my last box. Sigh.

Due to financial reasons and just haven't been overly impressed. But I am hoping March will be awesome &amp; include something with an emerald color.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope this box is amazing. Its my first one, and I am really excited about it!!!!


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine too!!!  I'm beyond excited


----------



## nancy771 (Feb 28, 2013)

Green nail polish is an awesome idea! Here's hoping!


----------



## RDolph (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope no more nail polish! I have SO MUCH, and I never paint my fingers. I would love a greenn scarf, or some eyeshadow though!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd love a green scarf! I'd rather not have green polish because most don't look that great on me... But I wouldn't complain if we did get that. It can always go on my toes. =)


----------



## frenchii (Feb 28, 2013)

I had unsubbed earlier this month because I wasn't sure if I'd have the money. Now I went to resub and it says my first box will be April! 




 Sent them an email. I will be so sad if i miss the March box!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 1, 2013)

I cancelled today so it looks like I won't be getting March based on my account. I have really bad luck, so I'm sure March will be amazing for all of you now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Mar 1, 2013)

processing. I estimate I will get it around 15th, like the february one.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Charged!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 2, 2013)

Woohoo! Processing too can't wait.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 2, 2013)

Yay! Me too!! Can't wait to get it!! =D


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Mar 2, 2013)

I was charged for my box yesterday. So excited for this box. Hope it something shiny and gold; but not a Leprechaun !!


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 3, 2013)

My account is also processing (I paid for it last month after the feb box mixup) and I'm excited after being without a box for a month!

Hopefully, no thongs are involved because I just can't deal with a long-term wedgie but barring that, I'm open to [almost] anything ;D


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 3, 2013)

I really love the idea of an emerald green nail polish and possibly a clover charm. I think a ticked to see Oz the Great and Powerful would be awesome as it was just released this month and is a big blockbuster. Maybe they'd do something a little different and send out a DVD for entertainment instead of a book or movie tickets, maybe one of the Oscar nominees/winners being released this month (hopefully not Twilight). I agree that Must Have food will be some sort of Easter candy. My guess is Must Have Home will be some sort of organization thing or floral scent (would be a little disappointed with floral scent because I don't tend to like them but could see it possibly being a hit with lots of other people).


----------



## KelBel (Mar 3, 2013)

Processing!!!!!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 3, 2013)

Me too!!! Yay! Nice and early--I hope this trend keeps up. Come on ps! Make us a fun march box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 3, 2013)

Processing!
I estimate it will be here around the 15th, like last months.
I really like the idea of the green scarf.  And the charm bracelet idea is a good one too. I pray we don't get anything to do with spring cleaning.  Pretty sure cleaning supplies are not a must have item that should be included in a sub box.  Lame.


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Processing!
> 
> ...


 Don't say that! I've noticed that every time someone notes something they don't want to be in the box, it almost assuredly is. I'm actually pretty worried at there will be cleaning supplies (spring cleaning!! ugh) and more supermarket type snacks.

I guess I'm just in a bad mood right now but after I got super excited, I'm now trying to manage my expectations because I'm not going to subscribe to the "next month will be better" mentality and keep subbing and subsequently witching when I hate everything in the box. Last month's thread got kind of scary and I do not want that to happen again so this month I'll be zen and whatever I get won't be witched about (because I've already paid for the box last month) but if I do personally hate it, I'll definitely cancel and try another sub.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah as soon as I saw that post I thought "she's right we'll probably get Lysol wipes or something." Oh well I'd use that at least. Maybe an exfoliator or something to continue the theme--it could work okay.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah as soon as I saw that post I thought "she's right we'll probably get Lysol wipes or something." Oh well I'd use that at least. Maybe an exfoliator or something to continue the theme--it could work okay.


 Amen! I'd rather get something I will use that isn't too exciting than something I hate/won't use. And luckily if there was something spring-cleaning themed it wouldn't be the only thing in the box...there are plenty of other fun goodies to look forward to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2013)

I can see them including *a* cleaning item as the home must-have, but I don't really see any more than that, especially if they send food as well (there would be some major food safety issues that would come into play here, too).  I'll just cross my fingers and hope for green cleaning stuff.  All of the chemicals in most stuff -- Lysol, anti-bacterial wipes, 409, etc. -- are headache and breathing problem triggers over here.  I can't even go down the cleaning products aisle in places like Target and grocery stores that are not Whole Foods or Trader Joe's (fortunately, the Method products at Target are located near the ends of aisles in the stores over here, so I can just kind of hold my breathe and grab exactly what I need, or I can go over to Fred Meyer, where their natural stuff is in a completely different part of the store, which is *really* nice for those of us who have problems with chemicals in modern commercial cleaning supplies).  It seems like the most likely cleaning-related item would be reusable super-absorbant cloths (to replace paper towels), though, mainly because it would cost much less to ship them than, say, a jug of laundry detergent.  

(And speaking of eco-friendly cleaning supplies, Earth Day is right around the corner, so even if we get through March unscathed in this area, there will still be April to look forward to,)


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 4, 2013)

The good news is we will all know soon enough ;-) I love it when I start seeing posts saying that they have shipped, knowing spoilers are not far behind. With my subs, I have learned that just a little bit of speculation is fun,too much makes me crazy. Mostly I am waiting for the delightful little surprises the spoilers will bring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Mar 4, 2013)

It's so exciting when our boxes switch to processing, yay! If we receive some of the items suggested above I think March will be a great box. Love the idea of something emerald-colored (beautiful color and it's my birthstone, too!).


----------



## easteregg (Mar 4, 2013)

Too bad they can't send us some green beer!  J/K- sort of


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's so exciting when our boxes switch to processing, yay! If we receive some of the items suggested above I think March will be a great box. Love the idea of something emerald-colored (beautiful color and it's my birthstone, too!).


Me too. I always thought emerald was a beautiful color, just weird that it's considered a must-have color this year.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 4, 2013)

I predict that the first boxes will ship tomorrow.....


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah Processing! And I'm not saying anything about what I don't want because last month I said anything but those chalky hearts and look what happened.  I love emerald green so I hope to see something in that color or the charm bracelet idea someone mentioned would be nice.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't say that! I've noticed that every time someone notes something they don't want to be in the box, it almost assuredly is. I'm actually pretty worried at there will be cleaning supplies (spring cleaning!! ugh) and more supermarket type snacks.
> 
> I guess I'm just in a bad mood right now but after I got super excited, I'm now trying to manage my expectations because I'm not going to subscribe to the "next month will be better" mentality and keep subbing and subsequently witching when I hate everything in the box. Last month's thread got kind of scary and I do not want that to happen again so this month I'll be zen and whatever I get won't be witched about (because I've already paid for the box last month) but if I do personally hate it, I'll definitely cancel and try another sub.


 Crud. You're probably right. Shall I knock on wood just in case? lol

I agree, I quit checking the board when people started being rude to one another. This is a spot for us to chat about our haul and to review stuff, not to degrade and belittle other people.  I was super disappointed in the behavior of those posting.  Here's to hoping this month doesn't turn out that way.  Part of the fun of these things is that it's a complete surprise, If we really had any say in what goes into the boxes it would ruin the point.  

Hakuna.  Whatever we get, doesn't matter.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't want UD Oz palette, I also don't want another Brokedown scarf (possibly with those atrocious springy patterns), I would also absolutely haaaaaaaate to get some gourmet chocolate! 

See what I'm doing there


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2013)

Heh. Do not send me: A nice fountain pen (never, ever send me this!) Those speckled Illamasqua nail polishes That one fancy hand cream I tried at Knows Perfume that I can't remember the name of A flat (that is, not stacked) snack-sized bento box with compartments to separate items Violet-scented things


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2013)

Ugh. Phone dupe post.


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh, I see what you're doing there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ugh, spring. I hope they DO NOT send anything pink or sparkly. Or lace, yuck!

I'll be happy if they send more things with gelatin like they have been. You'd think with how yumsugar was always promoting veg*an things that they wouldn't.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Mar 4, 2013)

March better not be cleaning supplies or food. That's not MUST HAVE.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 4, 2013)

Please do not send me a spring break themed box with cute travel makeup, a big scarf/sarong combo item, a coupon for swimwear, sunglasses, and tropical drink mixes. And a coupon from havaianas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 4, 2013)

oh, that ^^^ would be the worst!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2013)

They will probably do something Easter-ish.

If so I would LOVE the new Illamasqua Speckle Nail Polish.

They totally look like happy candy colored Easter eggs...

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...&amp;start=0&amp;ndsp=14&amp;tx=141&amp;ty=41


----------



## Eleda (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They will probably do something Easter-ish.
> 
> ...


----------



## musthave (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm really hoping they don't send me a beautiful new pair of Ray Bans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Ladies that want the illamasqua speckled polishes- Hard Candy has a new line out at Walmart &amp; they look identical- cute packaging and best part only $4 a piece. 

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/02/hard-candy-candy-sprinkles-nail-lacquer-collection-swatches-review/hard-candy-candy-sprinkles


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 4, 2013)

I really would hate a fun pitcher &amp; matching outdoor glasses for margaritas/sagria on the deck- spring is right around the corner


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They will probably do something Easter-ish.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMaas (Mar 4, 2013)

Let's just hope there's no more Epicuren (ugh, disgusting lip balm!) or Brokedown (unless it's another scarf!).  I'm giving PopSugar one more month and then re-evaluating my subscription.  I LOVED the first few boxes, but ever since December I've really been disappointed.  They just have not been able to maintain the unique, "out of the box" vibe I felt like they had at the beginning of the program.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently bought the purple and blue from Sephora and it was the worst. Didn't wear well (even with good base and tc) and it was a pain to get off. I tried using felt and foil method and it still took forever to remove (what didn't chip off anyway).


 Thank you. That is good to know!

Maybe you can return them? Sephora is great that way.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently bought the purple and blue from Sephora and it was the worst. Didn't wear well (even with good base and tc) and it was a pain to get off. I tried using felt and foil method and it still took forever to remove (what didn't chip off anyway).


Ooh! Those are cool!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 4, 2013)

If they send a UD Oz palette I hope it's the one I didn't just order!! Lol though having a backup wouldn't be bad!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you. That is good to know!
> 
> Maybe you can return them? Sephora is great that way.


 I hope I can...I just haven't had any time to get there. sigh...life of an accountant in march.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 5, 2013)

My box shipped last night! Woo hoo! It usually takes 7 days to reach me, so the 12th, maybe? That would be the earliest I've ever gotten it!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

> My box shipped last night! Woo hoo! It usually takes 7 days to reach me, so the 12th, maybe? That would be the earliest I've ever gotten it!Â


 weight? what state are you in?


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine initiated! 2.8 lbs!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 5, 2013)

What were the weights of the previous months?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 5, 2013)

Boxes shipping! That means I probably need to ban myself from this thread. But who am I kidding...I usually last a couple of days and then I just can't wait anymore. If only I was one of the first to receive the boxes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yay so excited- expecting spoilers soon- maybe by Friday


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 5, 2013)

> Mine initiated! 2.8 lbs!


 This is my very first box. How do you know they sent it? Do they email you?? So excited!!!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine hasn't shipped yet, but I looked it up by reference (the subscription #) and they sent shipment info to Fedex on Monday 3/4. Not sure if they'll update the weight, but as of now it says 2.6 lbs.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Mar 5, 2013)

How!?  How are you looking up tracking info w/o a tracking #!?!??   i need this info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Go to FedEx tracking by reference number and type in your subscription number from your PS account. (When you log into your PS account you'll see that number at the top of the page above your subscriptions.) Otherwise, wait about a day, and PS will send you a tracking email.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking mine up by subscription number drives me crazy! I usually check a million times a day and it just sits for several days. Usually when they send the tracking it's at least moving!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm wondering if the difference in weight has something to do with them promising to send a few extra goodies to people who complained last month? I know I was one of them, did everyone whose weight shows as 2.8lbs expect to get something extra from PS?


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wondering if the difference in weight has something to do with them promising to send a few extra goodies to people who complained last month? I know I was one of them, did everyone whose weight shows as 2.8lbs expect to get something extra from PS?
Hmmm... mine says 2.7 lbs and I didn't complain...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What were the weights of the previous months?


 December: 3.2 lbs

January: 5.1 lbs

February: 2.4 lbs

Women's Lux box: 8.1 lbs

My March box: 2.7 lbs


----------



## Eleda (Mar 5, 2013)

I do not expect any goodies, mine says 2.8.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not expect any goodies, mine says 2.8.


 Ditto


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto


 Agreed.  I didn't complain but sent in my thoughts, positive comments and feedback about recent boxes, which were well received by PS.  I do not expect anything extra or different.  I don't think the weight difference is significant enough to come to that conclusion.  My postage scale at work will sometimes read slightly different weights even when I weigh the same package two or three times in a row.  Hell my scale in my bathroom sometimes does that!  Much to my dismay!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed.  I didn't complain but sent in my thoughts, positive comments and feedback about recent boxes, which were well received by PS.  I do not expect anything extra or different.  I don't think the weight difference is significant enough to come to that conclusion.  My postage scale at work will sometimes read slightly different weights even when I weigh the same package two or three times in a row.  Hell my scale in my bathroom sometimes does that!  Much to my dismay!


Ha!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone else see these on #popsugar on Instagram






https://www.facebook.com/santorpe
They're a #musthave and #popsugar


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2013)

Omgosh so pretty and totally something I'd wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else see these on #popsugar on Instagram
> 
> ...


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 5, 2013)

those look tiny and not adjustable-don't think they would fit my wrist...like the pics of the other bracelets with the adjustable links on their facebook page.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 5, 2013)

Those bracelets are cute. I'm thinking as long as they had a clasp, I could add an extender. Hrm.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else see these on #popsugar on Instagram
> 
> ...


Exciting!


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else see these on #popsugar on Instagram
> 
> ...


 Ooo...I like.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I wonder if they are in there for sure, because from their FB page it looks like they're only available for pre-order right now...so maybe they're sending them out to us first.  Kind of like the wrap from last month...I think it was officially launched by sending it in our boxes.

Edited to add:

 
Maybe they'll be sending a green bracelet because they have it tagged as "emerald" and that's a very March-ish color, along with it being the color of the year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 5, 2013)

> Edited to add:
> 
> 
> Maybe they'll be sending a green bracelet because they have it tagged as "emerald" and that's a very March-ish color, along with it being the color of the year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 5, 2013)

Ohh shipping already this is so exciting! I like that little rope bracelet but as many have said it doesn't look adjustable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add:

Mine is already showing up when I track it by reference!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else see these on #popsugar on Instagram
> 
> ...


 OooOOoohhh first thought "yuck" looking at those colors... but the ones on the FB page are so pretty!! I'll take one in gold, please!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 5, 2013)

If the rope bracelets are included I don't think I would be disappointed. They look cute especially for Spring and Summer. Hopefully they are somehow adjustable so we can skip any sizing issues this month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the rope bracelets are included I don't think I would be disappointed. They look cute especially for Spring and Summer. Hopefully they are somehow adjustable so we can skip any sizing issues this month.
> No need to worry, it's all speculation anyhow.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 5, 2013)

Have they ever put items in the monthly boxes that were featured as "must haves" on the site?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 5, 2013)

> Have they ever put items in the monthly boxes that were featured as "must haves" on the site?


 I don't remember them doing so. It seems like every single thing in the boxes have been complete surprises if you were trying to figure out what's being sent by looking at the site. Except _Safe Haven_, since Josh Duhamel visited their offices, and even that was a bit of a surprise because it seems like the conclusion was that movie tickets were going out, not the book.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have they ever put items in the monthly boxes that were featured as "must haves" on the site?


 Uh, this was on Instagram....not PS site.  I couldn't find them on the PS site, but I didn't look around a ton either.  As I recall the Safe Haven was also tagged on Instagram as well.  I'm just having fun speculating.


----------



## easteregg (Mar 5, 2013)

Did anyone read _Safe Haven_?  I'm a non-fiction gal but if you liked it, I will give it a try.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 5, 2013)

I got about halfway through but got distracted with work and haven't finished it. It's decent--a good book to take to the beach or for a rainy weekend. It's about a woman who leaves an abusive relationship and tries to start over in a small town.


----------



## PoisonMegz (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine has shipped as well, yesterday apparently.  Mine always takes forever though so I know there will be spoilers before I get it.  Also showing 2.8 lms.


----------



## KelBel (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine is still "processing"... 



   AND I think the bracelet looks super cute!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 5, 2013)

Was able to check mine with the reference number as well! Can't wait to get it! I think the bracelets are cute! I wouldn't mind getting them =)


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in ca and my box is showing on FedEx too,, 2.8lbs


----------



## AMaas (Mar 5, 2013)

Found this on Instagram as well, under #popsugar hash tag...


----------



## emeline (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone read _Safe Haven_?  I'm a non-fiction gal but if you liked it, I will give it a try.


 Non-fiction girl here also. I did read it and I must say I shed a few tears along the way. Very easy read but good enough to get your mind off the daily grind. My co-worker and I swapped Sparks books so now I have started reading Dear John.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's another pic of the bracelets. Pretty! But yes, I don't think they're adjustable.





 
I love that they are for Summer 2013. That's the kind of product I like to get. The gorjana bracelet I already had in another color, so not that new.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 5, 2013)

Oops, nvm:

Looks like not yet:


----------



## Sunflowerr (Mar 5, 2013)

I dont think the Santorpe bracelets are going to be in the box, because in one of the photos of theirs somebody asks if there going to be in the march box and they reply "no, not yet."


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont think the Santorpe bracelets are going to be in the box, because in one of the photos of theirs somebody asks if there going to be in the march box and they reply "no, not yet."


"yet" perhaps we'll see them this summer?


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 5, 2013)

So excited for this box!! I wasn't too fond of last month, so this month can only be better! Just tracked my package and it was initiated in San Francisco. Yay!! It's going to Santa Barbara and it usually takes about a week from when it's shipped.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "yet" perhaps we'll see them this summer?


Or later this spring...


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, darn...now they're just teasing us.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

I am just happy to be getting some spoilers from them


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

The bracelet IS going to be Summer 2013...
http://searchinstagram.com/single.php?id=403676974465935014_317655760


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tip for tracking! Mine is 2.8 pounds! I have a new subscription, so it cannot be a weight difference for an extra - unless they were just feeling generous to a new subscriber!


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine is 2.8 lbs also and shipped today.  Maybe I can hold off on peeking at spoilers until it gets here!


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.dimitriszoz.com/eboutique/index.php/women/bags/zeudi-bag.html
> ...


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 6, 2013)

My package has is moving! Just left Watsonville and should be here by Monday!! yay!!! 

I hope it has some kind of green/emerald colored jewelry, something floral printed (scarf maybe???), and some yummy easter snacks!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, I just checked mine, it's moving too.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 6, 2013)

My box just left Watsonville, CA so it's about an 1.5 hrs from me here in SF!!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Seems like they may be sending the east and west coast boxes at close to the same time this month. Every other month my box doesn't ship until east coast people have already received theirs.


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 6, 2013)

Whoa...mine says it left Watsonville, CA today too. I'm in Southern California, so maybe I'll get mine by the end of the week?? Last month mine didn't ship until after a bunch of people already received theirs. I'm glad they seemed to have stopped trying to stagger the boxes - it obviously wasn't working. 

As for the possible spoilers posted:

I love the bracelets (kinda sad they said we aren't getting those this month though) and HATE that purse. I really hope if they send a purse it's a little more neutral than hot pink with spikes. I really hate pink.


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 6, 2013)

mine is at Newark, CA. Hmm it never passed by Newark in previous months. Is slowpost doing something to improve the speed? Dreaming LOL


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 6, 2013)

> mine is at Newark, CA. Hmm it never passed by Newark in previous months. Is slowpost doing something to improve the speed? Dreaming LOL


 Mine did the same! So far it seems faster... Hopefully it continues!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm getting my box sent to a new address which is closer to the main post office in my area, I hope that results in shaving a day off my delivery, usually takes 7-9 days to reach me.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 6, 2013)

Ha.. interesting! Mine is usually among the FIRST to ship (East Coast.. NYC) and it hasn't been picked up yet! Fine by me... West Coast shipping first means spoilers will come sooner!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine seems to always be one of the later ones to ship and its already on its way to Newark! I'm in Oklahoma and it usually takes about 10 days to get to me once it ships.  I hope its a little faster this time so that maybe i can resist looking at the spoilers...


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 6, 2013)

If past tracking is any indicator, then I will receive my box here in Ohio next Weds, 3/13. I would expect that we should start seeing spoilers any time now. Looking forward to it!


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine still is set as processing. Feeling very jealous right now


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine goes from Watsonville to Sacramento every month and it's already left Sacramento.  I was shocked.  Fingers crossed it comes Monday!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 6, 2013)

I hope this box isn't amazing. I cancelled and didn't sign back up for March.


----------



## catipa (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in PA and I am still processing.  I can't wait to track!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 6, 2013)

My box goes from Watsonville to Sacramento to a different office in Sacramento to my town 30 mins away, anyhow it's left sac so I should get my box tomorrow or Friday


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 6, 2013)

mine is still processing :[


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine ended up in Sacramento this morning but it's already departed so hopefully I will get it by the end of the week. I'm going to ask my mailman to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 6, 2013)

I haven't gotten an official notice yet, but was able to track it via Fedex. It's in Sacramento - last time it took about 8 days to get to me, so I'm hoping for Saturday or Monday.


----------



## JessP (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine left Sacramento this morning, so I hope it gets down here quickly! It does seem like they're shipping everyone's box at the same time - if this is the case, I love it!

ETA box weight is also 2.8 lbs.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine has been sitting in Sacramento since yesterday, hopefully it starts moving soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 6, 2013)

My box shipped from Sacramento this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So hopefully a Friday or Monday delivery. Can't wait to see spoilers! I've loved my first 2 boxes (Jan &amp; Feb), if this one is good I'm going to invest in a 6 month sub.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Mar 6, 2013)

Pink denim? Vomit. I hope that's not happening.

Everyone does realize that the term "Must Have" is not exclusive to PopSugar, right?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2013)

Man I really wish PS would consider switching over the straight USPS Priority Shipping.  I got my Stitch Fix tracking email Monday and got my box TODAY.  And they ship from San Fran as well, like 10 mins from the San Fran PS office.  I'd even consider paying some shipping costs if we could get a faster shipment.


----------



## JessP (Mar 6, 2013)

Just received my shipping notice email, yayyy! This is the earliest I've ever received it, I think!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my shipping notice email, yayyy! This is the earliest I've ever received it, I think!


Same!!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same!!!!!


 Did you gals see this:

Hi Ann,   We are thrilled to let you know that this month's POPSUGAR Must Have box will be arriving soon. Keep an eye out for a shipment in the coming days, if you have not received it already!   We hope you enjoy your March Must Have, *and stay tuned as our next Must Have Special Edition will be on sale soon!*
  Track your shipment with the following information: Carrier: FEDEX 
Must Have Special Edition????


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 6, 2013)

They mentioned in the shipment email there is a special edition must have coming soon; excited about this months early shipment and curious to learn what type of a box this special edition is.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 6, 2013)

> Did you gals see this:
> Hi Ann, Â  We are thrilled to let you know that this month's POPSUGAR Must Have box will be arriving soon. Keep an eye out for a shipment in the coming days, if you have not received it already! Â  We hope you enjoy your March Must Have, *and stay tuned as our next Must Have Special Edition will be on sale soon!*
> Â  Track your shipment with the following information: Carrier: FEDEX Must Have Special Edition???? Â


 Just saw you already mentioned this


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 6, 2013)

Special Edition- I'm in &amp; so excited!!  Btw- just received shipment email- yay!!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 6, 2013)

yay i was getting worried cause my box was still processing on the website but i just got my tracking/shipment email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you gals see this:
> 
> ...


OMG! I totally missed that. I got my shipping notice and immediately checked the tracking. I didn't read the whole thing.

AWESOME! Thank you Ann!!!


----------



## JessP (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! I totally missed that. I got my shipping notice and immediately checked the tracking. I didn't read the whole thing.
> ...


 Same here - I was too excited about receiving the shipping notice that I must have missed that part lol!

So, I'm very interested in this new Special Edition box, having bought the Lux box in December. I hope it's not as expensive as the Lux box and that it's a better value. I wonder when they'll start selling it? Maybe it will be a spring/summer edition?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! I totally missed that. I got my shipping notice and immediately checked the tracking. I didn't read the whole thing.
> ...


 You're welcome!  Ha! I did that too as if the email was going to get me a different result than tracking via reference #, which I just looked at three times today, hoping it inched toward the east coast.  

I'm super duper excited for a Special Edition, if it's along the lines of the Lux box type boxes, I'll be one happy gal, I loved mine.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 6, 2013)

I missed the thing about a special edition since I was so excited to get a tracking number! It left Sac today so it might make it to me by Monday. Woo hoo!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 6, 2013)

I too overlooked the Special Box message. Personally I hope that it's a themed box that's the same price as the monthly boxes (however I don't think it's very likely) because if it's another Lux Box I don't think I can see myself spending the money for it. Either way I am interested to see what ends up being included in the special box.


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 6, 2013)

> Same here - I was too excited about receiving the shipping notice that I must have missed that part lol! So, I'm very interested in this new Special Edition box, having bought the Lux box in December. I hope it's not as expensive as the Lux box and that it's a better value. I wonder when they'll start selling it? Maybe it will be a spring/summer edition?


 I'm interesting too but if its $100 I'll have to sit this one out because I'm moving in a couple of weeks and need to budget. Also, I'm very excited because I got my shipping notice today and I was definitely not expecting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Daniellak (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine is 2.6lbs...hmmm...


----------



## JessP (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm interesting too but if its $100 I'll have to sit this one out because I'm moving in a couple of weeks and need to budget.
> 
> Also, I'm very excited because I got my shipping notice today and I was definitely not expecting it


 I agree - I'll prob save my $100 this time if the new Special Edition box is the same price as the last one. To where are you moving?

I'm loving that PS is shipping out boxes around the same time instead of waiting and shipping in waves! This is so awesome for us Californians!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 6, 2013)

I second everyone hoping its a special themed box priced same as montly boxes; another lux box seems risky after so many people were disappointed the last time!


----------



## JessyJB (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine also says 2.6 lb - I wonder if it's just a scale issue, or if there are serious variations in the different boxes.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Mar 6, 2013)

My shipping notice came today -- left sacramento early yesterday AM -- should be here in Ohio monday/tuesday (woohoo!!!) 

Weight was 2.9lbs

SUPER excited about the special edition mentioned in the email too!!!!


YAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## klg534 (Mar 6, 2013)

I missed the special edition part too, I just clicked to check where my box was and ignored the rest of the email! Props to those of you who contained your excitement long enough to read the email!!!!! The last special edition box was $100 correct?


----------



## Christy327 (Mar 6, 2013)

do we have to sign up for the special edition?


----------



## catipa (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I missed the special edition part too, I just clicked to check where my box was and ignored the rest of the email! Props to those of you who contained your excitement long enough to read the email!!!!! The last special edition box was $100 correct?


Yes the last Luxury Box was $100.00


----------



## Lisa Marie (Mar 6, 2013)

I had emailed them yesterday thanking them for answering my concerns about February's box and dealing with the saggy butt issues (LOL). I also asked nicely if the "extra goodies" they mentioned would be coming in this month's box or shipped separately (and I saw that a few people were wondering, as well!) Here's their response:

Quote: Hi Lisa,

We're glad we were able to make this a positive experience for you as our customers are very important to us. Your extra goodies will be shipped out separately and we hope you enjoy them!

Cheers,
POPSUGAR Support

Hope this helps anyone that was wondering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Mar 6, 2013)

Is anyone else having problems accessing the PopSugar site?  I've even tried using different browsers...


----------



## brandyk (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine is 2.7 pounds! Are these weight variations meaningful? I love how it says to keep a look out for it if it hasn't arrived already.  PS takes like 10 days to arrive at least!


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm really excited to be getting the March box. It's going to be my very first POPSUGAR box!! I got an e-mail from them today saying that my box was shipped today...hope it doesn't take forever to get here! Oh and my box shows up as weighing 2.6 - not sure what the differences in weight means because I'm pretty sure we're all getting the same items?


----------



## samshev (Mar 6, 2013)

So excited for my second box!!!

I actually hope there is a copious amount of green things, as it is my favorite color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine shipped out on March 4th and has already been through Newark and departed from Sacramento yesterday! This seems way faster then my last box, which I received after Valentine's Day. However, I live in Cleveland, so it'll probably still be awhile.

Mine's weight is at 2.8. The weight differences ya'll are having could be due to a slight product variation, since last month everyone's seemed the same! Or it could just be a weird scale thing.


----------



## Daniellak (Mar 6, 2013)

not to witch, but not really happy with last months stuff.  The wrap and undies didn't fit and the color of the lip stuff was awful with my fair skin.  I liked the chocolate balls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so far I've liked the chocolate goodies I have gotten in the past 3 months but otherwise unimpressed with my boxes.  I got a bright YELLOW thong  /emoticons/smi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 6, 2013)

I wonder if the differences in the shipping weight is like the clutches in the luxury box how some were different.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 6, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about the slight weight differences just yet.


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine left Sacramento earlier today.  Looking at last month's shipping...once it left there, it took about a week to get to me.  So maybe by next Wednesday or before my box will be here.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 6, 2013)

> I wouldn't worry about the slight weight differences just yet.


 I kind of wonder if there's a miscalibrated scale involved. Or maybe a roll of tape accidentally left on the scale.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2013)

I want the Special Edition box now!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2013)

sorry duplicate whining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 6, 2013)

> I agree - I'll prob save my $100 this time if the new Special Edition box is the same price as the last one. To where are you moving? I'm loving that PS is shipping out boxes around the same time instead of waiting and shipping in waves! This is so awesome for us Californians!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm moving right here in SD just to a different neighborhood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm super happy about us getting our boxes shipped out at the same time! Mine just left Sacramento (as I'm guessing yours did) so I think they're happily keeping each other company on their way to us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 6, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice! Mine just left Sacramento, and weighs 2.8 lbs! Yay I can't wait!!


----------



## nancy771 (Mar 6, 2013)

So excited that mine has shipped. Surprised they actually listened after complaint about their shipping to the west coast. Hoping by Saturday it will get here. Left Sacramento this morning.


----------



## nancy771 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thinking i just might skip out on spoilers hmm..I'll see how that goes.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thinking i just might skip out on spoilers hmm..I'll see how that goes.


I would never even try ;-) 

I do think Popsugar is showing signs of having upped their game in terms of getting boxes shipped out though, and I am so pleased. For me, the only problems I have ever had with this sub have centered around shipping, so this is really good news.  I would love it if SlowPost upped their game too, but I have never actually seen them improve, so I am a little doubtful.

I am soooooooo happy we will be getting spoilers soon! Spoilers make the wait for my box much more tolerable (my avg ship time is 10-12 days).

As for the pink purse on Instagram, I have a couple of thoughts on it.  I either think it might go in the Special Edition box (because of its cost) or maybe the manufacturer just thought it was Popsugar pink and tagged it to draw attention to it.  I will say just by the pics, it is not cute, but I have been wrong before about items.  I find that it makes more sense to withhold judgement until it is in my hot little hands 

I wonder if the Special Edition box will be centered around a holiday... Ah well, we will all find out soon


----------



## ldoctor (Mar 6, 2013)

I live in Cleveland too, I bet I we will get ours next Friday. Wish it was quicker


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ldoctor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Cleveland too, I bet I we will get ours next Friday. Wish it was quicker


I am in Illinois. I am guessing for Friday as well.  My estimates always end up around the weekend, so if there are any delays, it gets kicked to the following week.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of wonder if there's a miscalibrated scale involved. Or maybe a roll of tape accidentally left on the scale.


 Agreed its probably just a fluke


----------



## KelBel (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine Shipped yesterday - 2.6 pounds.  I live in Maine and there is no ETA yet.


----------



## KelBel (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Daniellak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is 2.6lbs...hmmm...


 Mine too..


----------



## Brelki (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine was shipped yesterday.  2.8 lbs, and I'm in CA, so I should have it pretty soon.  Very excited to see what's in it!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 6, 2013)

My box just updated on fed ex with a delivery date of the 8th and my shipping weight went from 2.8 to 2.6 lbs.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 6, 2013)

> My box just updated on fed ex with a delivery date of the 8th and my shipping weight went from 2.8 to 2.6 lbs.


that is awesome!


----------



## musthave (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine has already left Sacramento, and that usually seems to take forever!  I'm really hoping a few of you girls get your boxes tomorrow so we can start seeing spoilers!  Popsugar is such a great company for actually listening to their subscribers and doing whatever they can to make this box fun. It's definitely my faorite sub.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 6, 2013)

I swear my box said it was 2.6lbs earlier with no information, and now it has information (still in CA) but now it says 2.7.  Odd


----------



## vitadiamore (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine said 2.6 too but I just checked it again and it says 3.3 now. I think it's hilarious and annoying that my box drives right past me to Sac and then back again. BUT SUPER happy that I am getting it much sooner than before.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 6, 2013)

just checked mine again and now the weight is at 3.3lb.  originally was at 2.7


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine updated too it left fed ex Sacramento to arrive at fed ex "smart post" Sacramento.... But it says it should be here by Friday so as long as they deliver I will be happy happy happy!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 6, 2013)

M



> Mine said 2.6 too but I just checked it again and it says 3.3 now. I think it's hilarious and annoying that my box drives right past me to Sac and then back again. BUT SUPER happy that I am getting it much sooner than before.


 Mine too


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Spoiler alert on Instagram! Hard to see what everything is though and there is no description.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Spoiler alert on Instagram! Hard to see what everything is though and there is no description.


can you post a link?


----------



## vitadiamore (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh no! Just when I thought I was going to make it one time without a spoiler LOL


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Search #popsugar! I think I figured it all out



Spoiler



Nail Polish, sweater shampoo, sweater saver brick thing, peeps, some sort of jewelry (heather belle box), buxom mascara, and a corkscrew is my guess for that bird thing!


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Mar 6, 2013)

ermagerrrd!!!!! a spoiler already?!!!!


----------



## alpina0560 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm super confused. I got shipping info today, and when I click on the link, this is the info I get..?





How can the box be shipped from San Francisco today, but somehow be in NY/NJ the same day?! Usually my box doesn't get to Keasbey NJ till a week after the box has been shipped.


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 6, 2013)

http://web.stagram.com/p/406096419680253962_38021629


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Mar 6, 2013)

iiiinteresting.


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 6, 2013)

I for one would LOOOOOVE anything buxom... their lipglosses are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. I die. over and over again.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow! That's some fast shipping Alpina! Also, I have to note I was totally going to go spoiler free this time and I just happened to check the Instagram hash tag 2 minutes after that picture was posted! Although, it's also my fault for checking!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Search #popsugar!
> 
> I think I figured it all out
> ...


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 6, 2013)

hmmm


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 6, 2013)

is THAT what that is?!!! I was just wondering that.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mle102286* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is THAT what that is?!!! I was just wondering that.


Yes...

The New Black is a nail polish line.


----------



## Sunflowerr (Mar 7, 2013)

is it just me but i see another box underneath the Heather belle box?


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Spoiler



I had to look at the bird thing for a while! I also went to the Heather Belle site and it looks like that's where they got the cuffs in the luxury Box. It was nice but not my style. Can't wait to see what they sent this time!


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think thats just the packaging for the 

sweater saver brick
... if you google the brand, it shows bigger packaging. Who knows! the box looks good so far.... I am excited!


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 7, 2013)

Im hoping the heatherbelle box is not a bangle, but an open cuff---- that way it can be adjusted up and down to size! And that sweater cleaner looks awesome-- CO Bigelow makes it, and I actually really like their products.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mle102286* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im hoping the heatherbelle box is not a bangle, but an open cuff---- that way it can be adjusted up and down to size! And that sweater cleaner looks awesome-- CO Bigelow makes it, and I actually really like their products.
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

Peeps 5 pack $2.72-ish

http://www.amazon.com/Marshmallow-Peeps-Yellow-Chicks-10ct/dp/B0004JQW6S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634980&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=peeps+chicks

Wool Cashmere Shampoo $16.14

http://www.amazon.com/The-Laundress-Cashmere-Shampoo-Cedar/dp/B000OR5P5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634516&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=Wool+Cashmere+Shampoo

Hollywood Sweater Saver $8.05

http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Sweater-Saver-Brick-Accessory/dp/B002FY6QB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634563&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=sweater+saver

The New Black Nail Polish ~ $10 (link not to the actual set)

http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Black-Glimmer-2-Piece/dp/B006JE8WSI/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634651&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=The+New+Black+Nail+Polish+2

[SIZE=12pt]Buxom BuxomÂ® Sculpted Lash Mascara True Black 0.33oz. [/SIZE]$17.51 [SIZE=12pt]http://www.amazon.com/Buxom-Sculpted-Lash-Mascara-Black/dp/B008OFBHOQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634699&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=buxom+mascara[/SIZE]
Heather Belle bracelet $ Unknown, Probably $85-$95

Below are the links to some of my guesses as to the design. I know that the â€œHappyâ€ style comes in multiple colors, including green, they are just not on the site at the moment.

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/happy-bracelet-bright-crimson

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/infinity-bracelet-classic-gold
My list of the spoilers with links


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

Forgot the Bird Bottle opener! No clue about that one J

Peeps 5 pack $2.72-ish

http://www.amazon.com/Marshmallow-Peeps-Yellow-Chicks-10ct/dp/B0004JQW6S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634980&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=peeps+chicks

Wool Cashmere Shampoo $16.14

http://www.amazon.com/The-Laundress-Cashmere-Shampoo-Cedar/dp/B000OR5P5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634516&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=Wool+Cashmere+Shampoo

Hollywood Sweater Saver $8.05

http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Sweater-Saver-Brick-Accessory/dp/B002FY6QB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634563&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=sweater+saver

The New Black Nail Polish ~ $10 (link not to the actual set)

http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Black-Glimmer-2-Piece/dp/B006JE8WSI/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634651&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=The+New+Black+Nail+Polish+2

[SIZE=12pt]Buxom BuxomÂ® Sculpted Lash Mascara True Black 0.33oz. [/SIZE]$17.51 [SIZE=12pt]http://www.amazon.com/Buxom-Sculpted-Lash-Mascara-Black/dp/B008OFBHOQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634699&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=buxom+mascara[/SIZE]
Heather Belle bracelet $ Unknown, Probably $85-$95

Below are the links to some of my guesses as to the design. I know that the â€œHappyâ€ style comes in multiple colors, including green, they are just not on the site at the moment.

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/happy-bracelet-bright-crimson

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/infinity-bracelet-classic-gold


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 7, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the bird thing in the picture is a corkscrew like someone mentioned earlier. I think it's called a corkatoo.

Hopefully my spoiler worked...if not....I'm really, really sorry!


----------



## JessP (Mar 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the bird thing in the picture is a corkscrew like someone mentioned earlier. I think it's called a corkatoo.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hopefully my spoiler worked...if not....I'm really, really sorry! Ha! Oh goodness, that is such a cute name!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

Alessi Parrot Sommelier Corkscrew $44-ish (MAYBE. Not sure what brand it is)

http://www.alessi.com/en/2/3375/bar-and-wines/aam32-az-parrot-sommelier-corkscrew

Peeps 5 pack $2.72-ish

http://www.amazon.com/Marshmallow-Peeps-Yellow-Chicks-10ct/dp/B0004JQW6S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634980&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=peeps+chicks

Wool Cashmere Shampoo $16.14

http://www.amazon.com/The-Laundress-Cashmere-Shampoo-Cedar/dp/B000OR5P5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634516&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=Wool+Cashmere+Shampoo

Hollywood Sweater Saver $8.05

http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Sweater-Saver-Brick-Accessory/dp/B002FY6QB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634563&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=sweater+saver

The New Black Nail Polish ~ $10 (link not to the actual set)

http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Black-Glimmer-2-Piece/dp/B006JE8WSI/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634651&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=The+New+Black+Nail+Polish+2

[SIZE=12pt]Buxom BuxomÂ® Sculpted Lash Mascara True Black 0.33oz. [/SIZE]$17.51 [SIZE=12pt]http://www.amazon.com/Buxom-Sculpted-Lash-Mascara-Black/dp/B008OFBHOQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634699&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=buxom+mascara[/SIZE]
Heather Belle bracelet $ Unknown, Probably $85-$95

Below are the links to some of my guesses as to the design. I know that the â€œHappyâ€ style comes in multiple colors, including green, they are just not on the site at the moment.

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/happy-bracelet-bright-crimson

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/infinity-bracelet-classic-gold


----------



## JessP (Mar 7, 2013)

Just checked and mine is in City of Industry now, so it may be here by Friday!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! Oh goodness, that is such a cute name!


 http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-2469-Corkatoo-Corkscrew/dp/B0099TVPKC

I think she is right!
Corkatoo Waiterâ€™s Corkscrew $14.17

http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-2469-Corkatoo-Corkscrew/dp/B0099TVPKC

Peeps 5 pack $2.72-ish

http://www.amazon.com/Marshmallow-Peeps-Yellow-Chicks-10ct/dp/B0004JQW6S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634980&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=peeps+chicks

Wool Cashmere Shampoo $16.14

http://www.amazon.com/The-Laundress-Cashmere-Shampoo-Cedar/dp/B000OR5P5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634516&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=Wool+Cashmere+Shampoo

Hollywood Sweater Saver $8.05

http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Sweater-Saver-Brick-Accessory/dp/B002FY6QB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634563&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=sweater+saver

The New Black Nail Polish ~ $10 (link not to the actual set)

http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Black-Glimmer-2-Piece/dp/B006JE8WSI/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634651&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=The+New+Black+Nail+Polish+2

[SIZE=12pt]Buxom BuxomÂ® Sculpted Lash Mascara True Black 0.33oz. [/SIZE]$17.51 [SIZE=12pt]http://www.amazon.com/Buxom-Sculpted-Lash-Mascara-Black/dp/B008OFBHOQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634699&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=buxom+mascara[/SIZE]
Heather Belle bracelet $ Unknown, Probably $85-$95

Below are the links to some of my guesses as to the design. I know that the â€œHappyâ€ style comes in multiple colors, including green, they are just not on the site at the moment.

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/happy-bracelet-bright-crimson

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/infinity-bracelet-classic-gold


----------



## vitadiamore (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone feel like with all that sweater stuff there should be a cashmere sweater in there too? Or a GC for one?


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-2469-Corkatoo-Corkscrew/dp/B0099TVPKC I think she is right!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Corkatoo Waiterâ€™s Corkscrew $14.17 http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-2469-Corkatoo-Corkscrew/dp/B0099TVPKC Peeps 5 pack $2.72-ish http://www.amazon.com/Marshmallow-Peeps-Yellow-Chicks-10ct/dp/B0004JQW6S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634980&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=peeps+chicks Wool Cashmere Shampoo $16.14 http://www.amazon.com/The-Laundress-Cashmere-Shampoo-Cedar/dp/B000OR5P5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634516&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=Wool+Cashmere+Shampoo Hollywood Sweater Saver $8.05 http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Sweater-Saver-Brick-Accessory/dp/B002FY6QB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634563&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=sweater+saver The New Black Nail Polish ~ $10 (link not to the actual set) http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Black-Glimmer-2-Piece/dp/B006JE8WSI/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634651&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=The+New+Black+Nail+Polish+2


Buxom BuxomÂ® Sculpted Lash Mascara True Black 0.33oz. $17.51 http://www.amazon.com/Buxom-Sculpted-Lash-Mascara-Black/dp/B008OFBHOQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634699&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=buxom+mascara Heather Belle bracelet $ Unknown, Probably $85-$95 Below are the links to some of my guesses as to the design. I know that the â€œHappyâ€ style comes in multiple colors, including green, they are just not on the site at the moment. http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/happy-bracelet-bright-crimson http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/infinity-bracelet-classic-gold




So it comes out to about $70 so far, minus the last thing on your list. Not too shabby.


----------



## JessP (Mar 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-2469-Corkatoo-Corkscrew/dp/B0099TVPKC I think she is right!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Corkatoo Waiterâ€™s Corkscrew $14.17 http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-2469-Corkatoo-Corkscrew/dp/B0099TVPKC Peeps 5 pack $2.72-ish http://www.amazon.com/Marshmallow-Peeps-Yellow-Chicks-10ct/dp/B0004JQW6S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634980&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=peeps+chicks Wool Cashmere Shampoo $16.14 http://www.amazon.com/The-Laundress-Cashmere-Shampoo-Cedar/dp/B000OR5P5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634516&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=Wool+Cashmere+Shampoo Hollywood Sweater Saver $8.05 http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Sweater-Saver-Brick-Accessory/dp/B002FY6QB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634563&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=sweater+saver The New Black Nail Polish ~ $10 (link not to the actual set) http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Black-Glimmer-2-Piece/dp/B006JE8WSI/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634651&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=The+New+Black+Nail+Polish+2


Buxom BuxomÂ® Sculpted Lash Mascara True Black 0.33oz. $17.51 http://www.amazon.com/Buxom-Sculpted-Lash-Mascara-Black/dp/B008OFBHOQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634699&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=buxom+mascara Heather Belle bracelet $ Unknown, Probably $85-$95 Below are the links to some of my guesses as to the design. I know that the â€œHappyâ€ style comes in multiple colors, including green, they are just not on the site at the moment. http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/happy-bracelet-bright-crimson http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/infinity-bracelet-classic-gold



Too cool - I totally wish I'd thought of that idea/name lol. And thanks for always doing all this pricing and research!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-2469-Corkatoo-Corkscrew/dp/B0099TVPKC
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for doing all this!
> ...


You are VERY welcome   You have a good night as well, I am going to sleep and dream of my treats to come


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too cool - I totally wish I'd thought of that idea/name lol. And thanks for always doing all this pricing and research!


You are welcome!  It is fun to at least get to check out the links while we wait for our box


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 7, 2013)

I couldn't resist I looked super excited to get this box and see everything it has in it!


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 7, 2013)

The sweater stone is awesome! I had no idea what it was until the link was posted but I need one. I hope the bracelet is the infinity one. That would make the box for me. Overall happy as heck with this box. Buxom is a nice mascara and I'm not mad to have an extra.


----------



## nancy771 (Mar 7, 2013)

> You are VERY welcome Â  You have a good night as well, I am going to sleep and dream of my treats to come


 How right you were! I couldn't make it but wasn't expecting spoilers so soon. I don't know how i feel about the value.


----------



## noraray (Mar 7, 2013)

Really nice box this month - well worth it! i'd be surprised if someone is really unhappy with it. I live in New Jersey and noticed my box was shipped from Newburgh ny this month and not California , wonder if that is why west coast boxes were shippd at the same time as the east coast. Boxes are definitely getting to us quicker, I should have mine by Friday or Saturday


----------



## crburros (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess now I HAVE to buy a cashmere sweater for my new spring wardrobe! ;-)


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

Put this together for my blog, so I thought I would post it here.  Totally guessed on HB thing.  As always, THANK YOU ladies for being so on top of things!  Finding out what was in here made my morning!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm stunned there are spoilers and folks getting their boxes a week into the month.  Nicely done PS!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Put this together for my blog, so I thought I would post it here. Â Totally guessed on HB thing. Â As always, THANK YOU ladies for being so on top of things! Â Finding out what was in here made my morning! ;-)


----------



## Eleda (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope the bracelet fits. If not, it will be a disappointment box for me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

So it looks like I will be getting my box by tomorrow. (possibly even today).

Which is a total surprise!

Who would have ever thought PS would be the first sub of the month to arrive?!!!!!!


----------



## IffB (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mle102286* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://web.stagram.com/p/406096419680253962_38021629
> 
> Is that a coupon for a Buxom lipgloss at Sephora?


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 7, 2013)

Do we actually know it's the bracelet? It could also be those earrings (around $30) that are on the Heather Belle site. I'm less excited if it's earrings because I don't wear them, but either way I'll be happy with the box. It has things I will use in it. Even if it were just a nice mascara plus $20 worth of other stuff I would be ok w/the value.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope the bracelet fits. If not, it will be a disappointment box for me.
> 
> It looks adjustable, if the black one pictured above is the one we're getting.


----------



## IffB (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we actually know it's the bracelet? It could also be those earrings (around $30) that are on the Heather Belle site. I'm less excited if it's earrings because I don't wear them, but either way I'll be happy with the box. It has things I will use in it. Even if it were just a nice mascara plus $20 worth of other stuff I would be ok w/the value.
> I was thinking the sames thing about the boxed item....a  little variety would be nice!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking the sames thing about the boxed item....a  little variety would be nice!


 It totally could be anything.  That girl should post more pictures on Instagram!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

We will all find out soon. I expect more spoilers in the next couple of hours


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We will all find out soon. I expect more spoilers in the next couple of hours


I have a good feeling about the "unknown" item(s) in this box.

I think PS needed to score a great box, since the past 2 months were so so and very polarizing.

They also are going to want people to feel happy with their sub, so they sign up for the Special Edition box which is coming soon.

But you are right...more spoilers will be coming our way shortly!


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine should be here tomorrow or Saturday! Fastest shipping yet... PS is stepping up their game!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a good feeling about the "unknown" item(s) in this box.
> ...


 I actually kind of feel like the last few boxes were better than this. I'm probably the only person who isn't too excited about this box, haha. I would definitely love the little black infinity bracelet though! or even the earrings on their site. 

Oh, I forgot about the peeps being in the box. I LOVE peeps! So maybe this box isnt so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 7, 2013)

I like this box! Should get mine by tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yaaaayyy!


----------



## Boxedmom (Mar 7, 2013)

I totally just begged the girl on Instagram to show us the goods lol


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually kind of feel like the last few boxes were better than this. I'm probably the only person who isn't too excited about this box, haha. I would definitely love the little black infinity bracelet though! or even the earrings on their site.
> 
> Oh, I forgot about the peeps being in the box. I LOVE peeps! So maybe this box isnt so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I opted out of this month's box and while it is a great value and some cool stuff, I'm not heartbroken about it.  I *would* like to try that mascara though (still looking for my HG item in that area!) and of course I may be sad about it once I see what the mystery jewelry item is, LOL.  This month is definitely one where the $35 is well spent if you can get use out of the items.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 7, 2013)

> I actually kind of feel like the last few boxes were better than this. I'm probably the only person who isn't too excited about this box, haha. I would definitely love the little black infinity bracelet though! or even the earrings on their site.Â  Oh, I forgot about the peeps being in the box. I LOVE peeps! So maybe this box isnt so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I liked last months box a lot better, I don't really have use for these items.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 7, 2013)

One time my husband and I went camping on Easter and brought peeps to make smores with. The peeps wouldn't burn. We were kind of scared to eat them after that. We threw them into the fire and they held their shape for a surprisingly long time. I fear peeps now. What are you made of, peeps?


----------



## IffB (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked last months box a lot better, I don't really have use for these items.


 It is definitely a good value and variety - I will wait and see what is inside the little box... nothing will go to waste, but I was more excited with last month's, too.

It is probably because of all the mascara and nail polish I get from the beauty subscriptions and GWP - I can't blame PS for it, maybe is just time for me to take a break from subs. 

First world problems!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked last months box a lot better, I don't really have use for these items.


 
Me too. I usually like it better once I have the box in my hands thought. I'm hoping so lol.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2013)

I forgot to use spoilers on my first post on here and I went back and changed it, but people have already quoted it so the whited out words are still showing in the quoted ones. Is there any way to fix that?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One time my husband and I went camping on Easter and brought peeps to make smores with. The peeps wouldn't burn. We were kind of scared to eat them after that. We threw them into the fire and they held their shape for a surprisingly long time. I fear peeps now. What are you made of, peeps?
> I dislike them ALOT.  Always have.  These are going straight to the boyfriend.  He gladly consumes most of the food items from my PS boxes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One time my husband and I went camping on Easter and brought peeps to make smores with. The peeps wouldn't burn. We were kind of scared to eat them after that. We threw them into the fire and they held their shape for a surprisingly long time. I fear peeps now. What are you made of, peeps?
> 
> That's hilarious! It's like some supernatural sugary super power!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's hilarious! It's like some supernatural sugary super power!


 I remember watching some documentary where they showed a box of McDonalds fries that literally would not decompose, rot or even smell bad for MONTHS!

And if even the microbes can't decompose it, your body can't metabolize it either.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's hilarious! It's like some supernatural sugary super power!


 It's like testing witches to see if they burn or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Mar 7, 2013)

Compulsively refreshing page....


----------



## Lisa Marie (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One time my husband and I went camping on Easter and brought peeps to make smores with. The peeps wouldn't burn. We were kind of scared to eat them after that. We threw them into the fire and they held their shape for a surprisingly long time. I fear peeps now. What are you made of, peeps?
> Try microwaving them...it's hilarious!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 7, 2013)

I was thinking along the same lines:

It could be earrings or a necklace, or a ring (the latter is my least favorite, just judging by the designs on the website... and yet, it is the Chinese year of the snake, so you never know...)


----------



## tulosai (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is shipped but still in Cali (I live in MD) so I am in for along haul yet.

Trying to remain spoiler free this month... so far so good but I am surprised by how badly I want to peek haha.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

First off I am elated about the Buxom mascara. It is probably my favorite mascara ever but I haven't purchased it since receiving a sample because I can't justify spending that much on an item that is supposed to be thrown out every 3 months. Safe to say I think I'd be happy with just the mascara. I'm always up for trying new nail polish (kind of an addict and subscribe to Julep Maven boxes) but I wonder if there's going to be any variety in color pairings or if we'll all get the same. Don't think I'll get any use out of the sweater items but I'm totally fine with that, they'll get gifted or possibly saved until I have a use for them. I'm neutral about the cork screw, I'm sure it will get use at some point. I absolutely love Peeps, like to me it is what makes Easter Easter. I'm gunna hold my reactions on the Heather Belle box until a couple people post spoilers so we have an idea of what it is. For speculation purposes I'm gunna guess it's not a ring (I don't think they want any more size issues and ring size varies a lot ) especially because of the relative size of the box in the picture. I'm also going to guess it's not earrings due to size (plus then they'd have the problem of alienating people without pierced ears). My guess is either a bracelet or a necklace. I'd be happy with either one of the necklaces and hope that if it's a bracelet that it's one of the adjustable string ones (they're personally more my style plus it would help avoiding any sizing issues this month.

Overall I think I'm going to be very happy with this box and am very excited to receive it soon (It's in Tennessee and I live in South Florida).


----------



## SammieHammie (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm receiving this month's box only because I forgot to cancel in time. However it looks like I'm going to be mostly pleased with it making it that much harder to cancel for next month! Lol. This addiction is becoming a problem.

I really hope

that the jewelry item isn't a snake. I don't like snakes at all and I definitely wouldn't wear one. But that's a personal opinion. As long as it isn't a snake (and it fits) I will wear it whether it be earring, a bracelet, or a ring.

I've been wanting to try Buxom mascara for a while so I'm super excited about that one and if that is a Sephora coupon for a free item, even better. A little bummed that it's not the Oz palette, but I wasn't actually expecting that!

I can never have too many polishes and Peeps are an Easter staple despite their questionable composition.

The corkscrew is adorable. It's too bad I don't turn 21 until July. Maybe I'll give it as a gift to my friend who's turning 21 soon? IF I can bare to part with it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Spoiler



I am guessing a big long necklace for the jewelry. It would be hard to have a sizing issue with that! That's pure speculation though.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't figure out how to edit my last post but I just noticed it's the Buxom Sculpted Mascara and not the original. I haven't tried the sculpted one but have high hopes that it will be as good as the original.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am guessing a big long necklace for the jewelry. It would be hard to have a sizing issue with that! That's pure speculation though.
> 
> I'd be totally happy if it were the infinity necklace that's on the site. I've actually been wanting something like it for a while. I do normally wear silver (but that doesn't look to be an option) but I think I'd find use even if it were gold or rose gold, although I'm hoping more for the rose gold so it would match my rose gold accented watch.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you're right! I can see a little portion of the wording under the picture of the tube that says "Try a Buxom bestseller exclusively for Popsugar Subscribers". I also see some wording to the right -- "Get it Now" and what looks like an expiration date. Fingers crossed!! That would be awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Mar 7, 2013)

By the way,

The Santorpe bracelets on instagram
have #luxury tag. so I am guessing they are not going to be in a regular box if they will be included.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

I know what the other thing is for sure!

Okay, it's a Heather Belle Signature Tassel Necklace.  I'm looking for a picture now...


----------



## tivoli92 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know what the other thing is for sure!
> 
> Okay, it's a Heather Belle Signature Tassel Necklace.  I'm looking for a picture now...
> good research!!! i'd love to see a pic. how did you discover this?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I enlarged the picture it looks like it's a coupon code for Sephora.com for a deluxe sample of the buxom lip gloss when you make a purchase on the site. I could be wrong but it looks like the safest guess.
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> good research!!! i'd love to see a pic. how did you discover this?


 She also got "Hollywoods Fashion Secrets Fashion Tape Assortment Pack"
One of my blog readers got her box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






From the Heather Belle FB page.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

Ohh that must be it!!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 7, 2013)

Just checked my tracking it's out for delivery!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh that must be it!!!


 I'm not positive. But the box appears to be the same size/shape.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not positive. But the box appears to be the same size/shape.


 I'm PRETTY sure that together, this message board could figure out all the world's secrets!!!!  I love you all!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millhavenslotti (Mar 7, 2013)

On the Heather Belle FB page, there's a video that shows the tassel necklace being made, with some good shots of it finished at the end.  Or you can skip to about 1:52 of the direct youtube link:


----------



## Eleda (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm PRETTY sure that together, this message board could figure out all the world's secrets!!!!  I love you all!!!!


 ahaha so true!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm PRETTY sure that together, this message board could figure out all the world's secrets!!!!  I love you all!!!!


 Ha!  Only if they're posted on fb/instagram/google/interwebz!


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 7, 2013)

> ahaha so true!


 I love this thread!!! You ladies are beyond awesome!!


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know what the other thing is for sure!
> 
> Okay, it's a Heather Belle Signature Tassel Necklace.  I'm looking for a picture now...
> Ohhhh this makes me super happy!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

Updated...

Hollywoods Fashion Secrets Fashion Tape Assortment Pack $10.97

 http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Fashion-Carpet-Assortment-Kit-30/dp/B000F4D0P8/ref=sr_1_3?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362684318&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=hollywood+fashion+tape

Corkatoo Waiterâ€™s Corkscrew $14.17

http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-2469-Corkatoo-Corkscrew/dp/B0099TVPKC

Peeps 5 pack $1-2-ish

http://www.amazon.com/Marshmallow-Peeps-Yellow-Chicks-10ct/dp/B0004JQW6S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634980&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=peeps+chicks

Wool Cashmere Shampoo $16.14

http://www.amazon.com/The-Laundress-Cashmere-Shampoo-Cedar/dp/B000OR5P5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634516&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=Wool+Cashmere+Shampoo

Hollywood Sweater Saver $8.05

http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Sweater-Saver-Brick-Accessory/dp/B002FY6QB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634563&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=sweater+saver

The New Black Nail Polish ~ $10 (link not to the actual set)

http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Black-Glimmer-2-Piece/dp/B006JE8WSI/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634651&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=The+New+Black+Nail+Polish+2

[SIZE=12pt]Buxom BuxomÂ® Sculpted Lash Mascara True Black 0.33oz. $17.51[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]http://www.amazon.com/Buxom-Sculpted-Lash-Mascara-Black/dp/B008OFBHOQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634699&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=buxom+mascara[/SIZE]
Heather Belle bracelet or necklace $ Unknown, Probably $85-$95

Below are the links to some of my guesses as to the design. I know that the â€œHappyâ€ style comes in multiple colors, including green, they are just not on the site at the moment.

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/happy-bracelet-bright-crimson

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/infinity-bracelet-classic-gold


----------



## Eleda (Mar 7, 2013)

if this is the necklace i love it


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> got a screen shot


 Personally yellow gold isn't my thing, I'd be more likely to wear it if it were silver but I can see a lot of people liking this necklace.

Since I don't think I'd wear the necklace I'm now at the point where I'm not sure how I feel about this month's box. I'll hold off any disappointment until I get my box though.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Personally yellow gold isn't my thing, I'd be more likely to wear it if it were silver but I can see a lot of people liking this necklace.
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

Updated with everything we know!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm PRETTY sure that together, this message board could figure out all the world's secrets!!!!  I love you all!!!!


HA! I know! Isn't it the coolest?!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

Cannot see the screenshot.  Can anyone link to one of the images of it?


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

Updated again...

Hollywoods Fashion Secrets Fashion Tape Assortment Pack $10.97

 http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Fashion-Carpet-Assortment-Kit-30/dp/B000F4D0P8/ref=sr_1_3?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362684318&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=hollywood+fashion+tape

Corkatoo Waiterâ€™s Corkscrew $14.17

http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-2469-Corkatoo-Corkscrew/dp/B0099TVPKC

Peeps 5 pack $1-2-ish

http://www.amazon.com/Marshmallow-Peeps-Yellow-Chicks-10ct/dp/B0004JQW6S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634980&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=peeps+chicks

Wool Cashmere Shampoo $16.14

http://www.amazon.com/The-Laundress-Cashmere-Shampoo-Cedar/dp/B000OR5P5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634516&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=Wool+Cashmere+Shampoo

Hollywood Sweater Saver $8.05

http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Sweater-Saver-Brick-Accessory/dp/B002FY6QB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634563&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=sweater+saver

The New Black Nail Polish ~ $10 (link not to the actual set)

http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Black-Glimmer-2-Piece/dp/B006JE8WSI/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634651&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=The+New+Black+Nail+Polish+2

[SIZE=12pt]Buxom BuxomÂ® Sculpted Lash Mascara True Black 0.33oz. $17.51[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]http://www.amazon.com/Buxom-Sculpted-Lash-Mascara-Black/dp/B008OFBHOQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362634699&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=buxom+mascara[/SIZE]
Heather Belle Signature Tassel Necklace $ Unknown, Probably $85-$95


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 7, 2013)

This box looks AMAZING!!  What a great variety of items...Good Job PS- You Rock!!!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 7, 2013)

ewww-don't like the necklace.  oh well-u win some, u lose some.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

Watched the video for the latest discovery, no idea on the value though


----------



## PinkShanyn (Mar 7, 2013)

i ABHOR gold jewelry.....

but i ADORE that necklace.  it's simple enough that I *might* even wear it!  If not... i'm sure one of my friends would LOVE it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I was going to try and stay spoiler free -- but you ladies make it SO DIFFICULT!!!!  I thought i'd be alright until friday!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

HOT DOG!  

All stuff I don't own, but will use.  The sweater stuff and the fashion tape i'd NEVER buy myself.... but i'll use!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 7, 2013)

I really like the box, but I'm pretty easy to please, so even the stuff I won't use, I'll gift to some happy folks I know will.

I will say, as a vegetarian, it's funny to me that this is the 3rd month in a row they've sent something with gelatin in it. It's just funny because there's a million candies in the world...but they pick one with the same ingredient I can't eat every single month!


----------



## lyndieonline (Mar 7, 2013)

Ohhhh that necklace isn't something I would buy for myself but I LOVE it!!! That and the Fashion Tape Assortment seals this as a complete win for me. Everything else except the adorable corkscrew will get used (I don't drink anymore) but I'll just gift that to my sister who will use it and love it.

I agree with JenniferV...you can't keep anything secret from this board! LOL


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you may be right Ann! WooHoo! You are ON it this month!


 Nah, I did predict easter candy though (but really how hard was it to come to that conclusion).  I had the wrong jewelry, although I suspect well see those bracelets again.  I was thinking something for winter clothing care (I suggested a dry cleaning gift card). So I was on the right track....ha not really.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 7, 2013)

well, I thought I'd give them another shot, but it's looking like I wont be resubscribing. 

The necklace this month is totally not my style, nor was the spa wrap last month.  And all of the sweater stuff is totally not going to get used.  If I wanted to acquire stuff to give to other people I would simply buy it.


 

I'll wait to fully pass judgement once my box arrives, but it's not looking too thrilling. At least we wont have an uproar like we did with Feb's box!


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jennifer for the photo. Posted it in FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your blog is so lovely!


----------



## foreverdizzy (Mar 7, 2013)

Quote: Mine is shipped but still in Cali (I live in MD) so I am in for along haul yet.

Trying to remain spoiler free this month... so far so good but I am surprised by how badly I want to peek haha.

I'm in MD, too! I've been subbing since the beginning in July and have yet to remain spoiler free lol. I check the forums religiously in anticipation for my box....


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you, Jennifer for the photo. Posted it in FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your blog is so lovely!


 You are too sweet!  Here the the a real picture of the box from Instagram (from my blog reader).


----------



## JessP (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are too sweet!  Here the the a real picture of the box from Instagram (from my blog reader).
> 
> ...


----------



## Boxedmom (Mar 7, 2013)

It is the necklace! You guys are good. I just checked the tag #popsugarmusthave on Instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

http://searchinstagram.com/single.php?id=406567075205616889_6600004


----------



## OiiO (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://searchinstagram.com/single.php?id=406567075205616889_6600004
> I wish someone would post a closeup of the necklace! It's driving me insane


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish someone would post a closeup of the necklace! It's driving me insane


 How close do you want to see? There's a few pictures in here?


----------



## IffB (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How close do you want to see? There's a few pictures in here?


 Someone posted this video of the necklace being made - scroll towards the end for a close up, it is nice! 

 

 I think I had the wrong link before - sorry!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm currently uploading pictures and YT video as we speak!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 7, 2013)

Are there coupons or codes


----------



## emeline (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Sephora code for the Buxom gloss is a generic one? Planned on placing an order since it's 3x points but I'm afraid I won't get my box in time!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the Sephora code for the Buxom gloss is a generic one? Planned on placing an order since it's 3x points but I'm afraid I won't get my box in time!


 


> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are there coupons or codes


There are one for 50% off at Hollywood Fashion Secrets and another for Sephora for a Buxom Big and Healthy Lip Polish in Dolly 

I think they are both generic but I am not 100% sure


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Beauty-Flawed for the amazing pics- I'm so excited to get my box now!!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 7, 2013)

I live an hour from where they ship my brother lives four hours from where they ship how does he get his box first...


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 7, 2013)

Yw all! I am very happy with the box this month.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 7, 2013)

I think this may finally be the first box where I can be totally spoiler free!! I'm getting it Saturday, so...I think I can hold out until then. Maybe.


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can the tassles on the bottom of the octagon on the necklace be removed easily?


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 7, 2013)

Really excited for this month's box! Though to be honest I've enjoyed every box I've gotten since I subbed in December.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's good to see that the nail polish duo colors are varying makes it a little more exciting to wait and see what colors I get.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 7, 2013)

I was so excited for this when I thought it was the infinity bracelet...I checked the Heather Belle website to see if the tassle necklace was a stock item or specially made for PS.  Sadly. I believe it was specially made-which, while it may make it more sought after on EBay (in a few months after the fury of Ps subscribers trying to off-load a necklace they don't like dies down) -completely kills the liklihood of Heather Belle being sympathetic if I email them and ask them to exchange this hideous necklace for that oh so pretty, (but so overpriced!) Infinity bracelet...Woah is me:-(  Regardless, I still think this is the best box since September....


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 7, 2013)

PS Thanks girls for all your efforts and amazing detective work.  I def don't have the skill, time, or patience.  You have no idea how appreciated you are- as I am incapable of making it till delivery without knowing every item in every sub I have.  I think I was just complaining last month about how PS is the ONLY box I don't find out every item until 2 days before I get it!  For all that, i should have just been waiting it out!  So much better this month to know everything


----------



## jac a (Mar 7, 2013)

came home to this stellar box! bravo to popsugar for yet again another fabulous month. love this sub!!

it looks like the laundress specialty washes vary, you can either receive the denim wash, delicate wash or the wool and cashmere shampoo.

the corkatoo corkscrew also varies in color as well as the new black polish duos.


----------



## jac a (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the Sephora code for the Buxom gloss is a generic one? Planned on placing an order since it's 3x points but I'm afraid I won't get my box in time!


 buxompop is good until may 31


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 7, 2013)

Sephora has triple points right now? I didn't get an email about that, and I'm a VIB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope I get the denim wash, then.  I don't own any cashmere or delicates...but by golly, I have a toooooon of jeans.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> came home to this stellar box! bravo to popsugar for yet again another fabulous month. love this sub!!
> 
> ...


 I'm hoping for a delicates wash since it would get the most use for me. I'm curious as to what nail polush duos everyone has gotten so far.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PS Thanks girls for all your efforts and amazing detective work.  I def don't have the skill, time, or patience.  You have no idea how appreciated you are- as I am incapable of making it till delivery without knowing every item in every sub I have.  I think I was just complaining last month about how PS is the ONLY box I don't find out every item until 2 days before I get it!  For all that, i should have just been waiting it out!  So much better this month to know everything


Have to say I'm pleased with many aspects of this month, everything the box/shipping/thread/posts/feedback, etc.


----------



## emeline (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> buxompop is good until may 31


 Yay, thanks Jac!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have to say I'm pleased with many aspects of this month, everything the box/shipping/thread/posts/feedback, etc.


AGREED!  This month is awesomesauce all the way around!  I love how we all work together to get as spoiled as possible! Hehehehehehe!


----------



## emeline (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora has triple points right now? I didn't get an email about that, and I'm a VIB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think there were a few others that either never got the email, or got an email with only 2x points. If you check out the Sephora: Active Codes board on MUT there's more info


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a delicates wash since it would get the most use for me. I'm curious as to what nail polush duos everyone has gotten so far.
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PS Thanks girls for all your efforts and amazing detective work.  I def don't have the skill, time, or patience.  You have no idea how appreciated you are- as I am incapable of making it till delivery without knowing every item in every sub I have.  I think I was just complaining last month about how PS is the ONLY box I don't find out every item until 2 days before I get it!  For all that, i should have just been waiting it out!  So much better this month to know everything


I think the detective work is pretty fun, and it is nice to know that it helps to know that it spreads the happiness around.  I am most amazed by the eagle eyes who are always on the Birchbox and Ipsy threads who can identify the products by the scarcest info.  Seriously, our combined skills make us a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there were a few others that either never got the email, or got an email with only 2x points. If you check out the Sephora: Active Codes board on MUT there's more info


 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2013)

I used to collect pins and one of the boards I went to had contests where they would photoshop a bunch of tiny peices of a pin together and you had to figure out what was what. It was SO fun! Some people hated it, but I still do it for fun sometimes! :icon_lol:


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 7, 2013)

I just got an email that I will be able to start with a March box instead of April! I'm so excited for my first box- looks like some great stuff!


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora has triple points right now? I didn't get an email about that, and I'm a VIB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't either!! Well, now I'm definitely visiting sephora tomorrow. I took advantage of the 3x points for fragrance and I'm definitely planning on going since I just got an email that I need to spend $3 to maintain my VIB status through 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm actually very excited about the box. This kind of more girly stuff is what I love. My box seems to be stuck in City of Industry but hopefully, I'll get it early next week.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't either!! Well, now I'm definitely visiting sephora tomorrow. I took advantage of the 3x points for fragrance and I'm definitely planning on going since I just got an email that I need to spend $3 to maintain my VIB status through 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm actually very excited about the box. This kind of more girly stuff is what I love. My box seems to be stuck in City of Industry but hopefully, I'll get it early next week.


 The Sephora thing is a bit of a marketing experiment:  It was part of the email announcing the new 100-point perks (including the Pantone eyeliner set).  Some people had a banner that said they would receive double points, some had a banner for triple points -- and some people (like me, although I just won over $150 worth of stuff from there today, so I'm not sulking about missing out on points!) didn't have any banner and thus are not eligible for any multiplier points.  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to why certain people received a particular version.


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sephora thing is a bit of a marketing experiment:  It was part of the email announcing the new 100-point perks (including the Pantone eyeliner set).  Some people had a banner that said they would receive double points, some had a banner for triple points -- and some people (like me, although I just won over $150 worth of stuff from there today, so I'm not sulking about missing out on points!) didn't have any banner and thus are not eligible for any multiplier points.  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to why certain people received a particular version.


 Interesting! I spend a LOT of money there so maybe they already know I'm likely to spend money there without any incentive? Either way, I'm definitely going to ask one of the girls there tomorrow (they're seriously great at my local sephora).

I had to add, I just refreshed my must have box tracking again and now it's in Chino, CA. So, now I just have to wait for it to go to Anaheim and then San Diego though it would just be so much EASIER to go straight from city of Industry to San Diego!.


----------



## AliMo (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can the tassles on the bottom of the octagon on the necklace be removed easily?
> 
> ...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 7, 2013)

So weird waiting for my box and my shipment weight showed 2.8 now it shows 0.4 what??? Hope just a smartpost mistake, has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

For those of you who are still unhappy with POPSUGAR Must Have, you should definitely check out a new subscription service that is eerily similiar to the Must Have box. I just wrote about it on my blog earlier. I think it's also owned by POPSUGAR because their website is the same template and everything.


----------



## DiorAdora (Mar 8, 2013)

If the new box is owned by Popsugar as well and people are unhappy I don't think that would be the place to go! Thanks for sharing I am wondering if it is owned by Popsugar?


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

It's hard to say. I mean, their website is just like POPSUGAR's - but this subscription service asks for specific information...like sizes and hair color, etc.

Also, supposedly it's curated by Guiliana Rancic.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 8, 2013)

Saw this in this Month's Glamour and it made me laugh and think about this box.




As far as the new subscription box is concerned I clicked over to the page and it looks interesting, the first box is claiming a $120+ value and is guaranteeing a full sized Moroccan Oil treatment that I've been wanting to try out so I took the plunge and figure I'll see how the first box goes. Does anyone know if there's already a forum on here for the new box so we don't clutter this one talking about it?


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

In any case, I'm pretty pleased with this month's POPSUGAR box! Hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow. *fingers crossed*


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this in this Month's Glamour and it made me laugh and think about this box.
> 
> ...


 I agree. It would be great if someone could make a page for it!


----------



## DiorAdora (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks I just saw your blog I am going to go scoop I to it! Did you sign up for it?


----------



## musthave (Mar 8, 2013)

I LOVE popsugar, but I also have zero self control and just signed up for fabfitfun.  Ahh, now I'm super excited to see what's in THAT box!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

I posted a thread for it right here today in the subscription and sampling forum. I am surprised you didn't see it


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133575/fabfitfun-box


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks I just saw your blog I am going to go scoop I to it! Did you sign up for it?


 I did. HAD to. No self control over here at all.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 8, 2013)

This months box is half and half for me.. Some things I'll use, some I won't. We'll see when I get it! I like the idea of the fabfitfun box... But I just don't have money for more than the one monthly box. I'll be keeping an eye out for what comes in the boxes though! And I did sign up for their emails. Thanks for the tip on that.. I hadn't heard of it before! =)


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the box, but I'm pretty easy to please, so even the stuff I won't use, I'll gift to some happy folks I know will.
> 
> I will say, as a vegetarian, it's funny to me that this is the 3rd month in a row they've sent something with gelatin in it. It's just funny because there's a million candies in the world...but they pick one with the same ingredient I can't eat every single month!


  THIS^^^

And with the gelatin, not only is it not veg*an friendly, it's also not kosher or halal.

 I may be frustrated, but my husband has been happy with the gummies, marshmallows conversation hearts, and now peeps. I expect to receive products I can't have once in awhile, but I can't help but feel that it's getting old. Especially from a company that was one of the first to promote "Meatless Mondays" and regularly has features on vegan and vegetarian food. 

I'm okay with the food being in boxes, but I wish they'd stay away from "controversial" ingredients like gelatin and peanuts.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Â THIS^^^ And with the gelatin, not only is it not veg*an friendly, it's also not kosher or halal. Â I may be frustrated, but my husband has been happy with the gummies, marshmallows conversation hearts, and now peeps. I expect to receive products I can't have once in awhile, but I can't help but feel that it's getting old. Especially from a company that was one of the first to promote "Meatless Mondays" and regularly has features on vegan and vegetarian food.Â  I'm okay with the food being in boxes, but I wish they'd stay away from "controversial" ingredients like gelatin and peanuts.


 As a lifelong vegetarian I am not bothered by it. I think it's because I am just used to the fact that the majority of people aren't and I just mentally skip over things I won't eat. I definitely do not think gelatin and peanuts are commonly understood to be controversial. I don't even think of peanuts to be controversial. That's the last I will say on it because I actually find discussing my food preference to be unbelievably tedious. I rarely mention it unless I am turning food down. The inevitable questions are understandable but I have literally spent decades saying the same exact thing.


----------



## IffB (Mar 8, 2013)

Laundry supplies on my PS box is like getting a vacuum cleaner for my birthday - I would get used....but it not a treat!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

I really want to know what the box pamphlet says about the last item we figured out. I want the details!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As a lifelong vegetarian I am not bothered by it. I think it's because I am just used to the fact that the majority of people aren't and I just mentally skip over things I won't eat. I definitely do not think gelatin and peanuts are commonly understood to be controversial. I don't even think of peanuts to be controversial. That's the last I will say on it because I actually find discussing my food preference to be unbelievably tedious. I rarely mention it unless I am turning food down. The inevitable questions are understandable but I have literally spent decades saying the same exact thing.


 Have to agree here too, I'm on a no sugar, no grains (or peanuts), no soy, no anything fun, no cupcakes diet challenge with my gym so 90% of the time the snacks in the PS boxes I look at as 1) minimal to low value fillers/extras and 2) instantly given to my boyfriend/sister/friends etc. since they don't meet my diet.  The food items are not really missed when given away, and not a reason I sub to and look forward to my PS box. But I wouldn't be opposed to PS sending us Cupcake trucks to my area or vegan cupcakes in our boxes, that would be so fun and unique!   My feedback to PS was less food items, but I think they'll always include some sort of snack type food in the boxes because they're easy, cheap, shippable and make for a good extra item.  

Besides the pretty items in the box more than make up for easter candy.  I really wish I had my box today!  Still in Sacramento come on box MOVE!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

I have learned that Sacramento is often the last check in location before it is on a truck for a few days, so yours may be moving. I don't eat a lot of sugar but no sugar sounds daunting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the box, but I'm pretty easy to please, so even the stuff I won't use, I'll gift to some happy folks I know will.
> 
> I will say, as a vegetarian, it's funny to me that this is the 3rd month in a row they've sent something with gelatin in it. It's just funny because there's a million candies in the world...but they pick one with the same ingredient I can't eat every single month!


 i'm a vegetarian too -- but my niece doesn't mind that I can't eat conversation hearts and peeps -- more for her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really want to know what the box pamphlet says about the last item we figured out. I want the details!


 Which item ? I can post pics of the pamphlet if you want


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which item ? I can post pics of the pamphlet if you want


That sounds AWESOME!!!!  I especially want to know about

the necklace


----------



## OiiO (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get the denim wash, then.  I don't own any cashmere or delicates...but by golly, I have a toooooon of jeans.
> 
> Bras actually count as delicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's hard to say. I mean, their website is just like POPSUGAR's - but this subscription service asks for specific information...like sizes and hair color, etc.
> 
> Also, supposedly it's curated by Guiliana Rancic.


 FabFitFun box? I signed up...if I don't like it, I'll cancel. But it's like PS. I like boxes that have different layers/aspects to it!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> FabFitFun box? I signed up...if I don't like it, I'll cancel. But it's like PS. I like boxes that have different layers/aspects to it!


 I just caved and signed up too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bras actually count as delicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well, shoot...shows you how much I know!  Wasn't even thinking about that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That sounds AWESOME!!!!  I especially want to know about
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, shoot...shows you how much I know!  Wasn't even thinking about that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well there we go, one less useless thing in the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, shoot...shows you how much I know!  Wasn't even thinking about that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bet you could use it to clean makeup brushes if it's gentle enough.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I took these with my phone so they are not the best but they are readable
> ...


----------



## catipa (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm looking forward to getting this box, now that I checked out the spoilers.  Hope mine comes soon, it hasn't updated from Sacramento since Tuesday


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

I am shocked.  SlowPost is two days ahead of schedule (compared to previous shipments).  I am a little afraid to jinx it but.....it is entirely possible that SlowPost may be improving.....!


----------



## JessP (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine is slated for delivery tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2013)

Got my box!

I can't post pics at the moment but here are the contents...

Denim Wash (I actually wanted the cashmere or delicate one, but this will get used)
Hot Pink Corkatoo (very cute)
New Black (pardon my french collection) this is a gorgeous reddish orange, and  a bright orange-y red duo. They look fab together. No shade names that I can find on the packaging.

The Buxom, Sweater Saver etc are all the same as the other boxes. No variation.

Now for the necklace. I think more people will be happy with it than not. There will not be any sizing issues...this necklace is very long and dangly. It should FIT ALL.
However it's not really my style. I usually wear big  chunky jewels. I may try taking off the tassel part (looks easy to do) and hanging one of my citrine or golden topaz pendants from it.
If not I will re-gift. I can see someone really loving it.
 
All in all I think this is a REALLY good box.

Best one of the year so far!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am shocked.  SlowPost is two days ahead of schedule (compared to previous shipments).  I am a little afraid to jinx it but.....it is entirely possible that SlowPost may be improving.....!


I know! I was slated to get my box on the 12th but it arrived this morning at 10am!!!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> ...


 OHHHHHHHHHHH! Hot pink!  I love pink!


----------



## brokenship (Mar 8, 2013)

Although I absolutely love the



Spoiler



necklace


I'm glad I passed on this month. Maybe I'll lurk the trades and see if someone wanted to swap it with the wrap from last month. Glad everyone seems so happy with the box!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow, the main part of the box? Totally my style! I am actually having a hard time believing it exists because it is perfect for me, down to the Buddhist-only-if-you're-paying-attention part. If they sold this in mixed metals, I would probably buy it.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 8, 2013)

My box has official transferred from FedEx over to "Smartpost" and is 3 hours away in Orlando. It says I should get mine on the 12th but I'm secretly (maybe not so secretly) hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> ...


 Trade??


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has official transferred from FedEx over to "Smartpost" and is 3 hours away in Orlando. It says I should get mine on the 12th but I'm secretly (maybe not so secretly) hoping for tomorrow.


we must be box buddies! mine is at the same place, i live in central florida :]


----------



## teastrong (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm one of the lucky ones, I'm in Sacramento so mine always comes early, even with the super slow "smartpost"


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 8, 2013)

My box has already made it to Michigan- FedEx was extremely speedy this month- I'm days ahead of usual schedule


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, the main part of the box? Totally my style! I am actually having a hard time believing it exists because it is perfect for me, down to the Buddhist-only-if-you're-paying-attention part. If they sold this in mixed metals, I would probably buy it.


I actually thought of you when I opened the box. It sounds totally like what you have been posting about (and what is on your wishlist), I hope you like it!!!!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> we must be box buddies! mine is at the same place, i live in central florida :]


Must be! You're lucky though because yours will probably be there tomorrow but I may have to wait out the weekend. I'm so impatient getting ANY package in the mail is like a little kid at Christmas for me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm really happy FedEx is speedier than usual for some of you gals.  My tracking STILL says Sacramento and hasn't updated since Tuesday.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 8, 2013)

Out for delivery.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really happy FedEx is speedier than usual for some of you gals.  My tracking STILL says Sacramento and hasn't updated since Tuesday.


 SAME.  So frustrating!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine finally updated this morning after leaving sacramento on wednesday, but its gone to a place that its never gone to before, so now I have no idea where it will go next now, lol. I dont have an estimated shipping date yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SAME.  So frustrating!


 
Mine actually isn't any speedier than normal. But mine usually seems to ship a week after east coasters and I receive a day or two after the majority on this board (it seems). This time it was shipped the same time.

In Sacramento on Tuesday, Wednesday, magically shows up in LA on Thursday. My post office only takes a day to send it out due to close proximity.


----------



## catipa (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SAME.  So frustrating!


Me too, I keep checking hoping to see it closer me, but nothing since Tuesday!


----------



## JessP (Mar 8, 2013)

There must be something wonky going on with the SmartPost scales - I just checked my tracking again and the weight changed from 2.8 lbs to 4 lbs lol.


----------



## catipa (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine finally updated, my box is now in Pennsylvania, which is my state!  I won't see it until next Monday or Tuesday most likely, but so happy to see it moved!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 8, 2013)

I got mine in nyc- exactly as described by the spoilers. Pretty excited.


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay! Got my box today. Now that I have it, I like it so much more than my initial thoughts from the spoilers. Especially happy to see I got the... 

denim wash!
But the...

nail polish colors I got are tacky.
No real complaints though. Nicely done POPSUGAR!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2013)

> There must be something wonky going on with the SmartPost scales - I just checked my tracking again and the weight changed from 2.8 lbs to 4 lbs lol.


 Clearly, a kitten climbed into the box during its travels.


----------



## JessP (Mar 8, 2013)

YES! That would make this the best. box. _ever! _


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Got my box today. Now that I have it, I like it so much more than my initial thoughts from the spoilers. Especially happy to see I got the...
> 
> ...


what nail polish colors did you get?


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what nail polish colors did you get?


 
A neon orange and a school bus/urine yellow. The orange I can use during the summer, but that shade of yellow...yikes!


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 8, 2013)

For those that have received, is the

necklace plastic? At least the octagon? It appears to be with mine. Or at least feels that way/looks that way to me. Just wanted to check with others.

EDIT: When I drop it on a table it seems to make a metal sound.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine were the red and pink shown in other spoilers.


----------



## katybug1986 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am so happy I unsubscribed. I don't care for the contents at all. I can take my $30 and buy something I really want now.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2013)

Btw, I just ate the entire box of

Peeps


----------



## iamthatis (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that have received, is the
> 
> ...


----------



## wurly (Mar 8, 2013)

For those interested in Jewelmint, i just got an email with a special. For new members, first piece is $8.99 instead of $29.99 with discount code PIECE8. The only thing to remember is that once you make a purchase from the Mint sites, they will charge you every month until you skip or cancel. I don't think the code is specific to me, so enjoy!


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Mar 8, 2013)

Just curious. Anyone else from West Virginia


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Miranda Hollen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious. Anyone else from West Virginia


 I'm from there originally - my family is still all there, but I haven't lived there since 2004.


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry about the double post ladies!


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 9, 2013)

gahhh I promised myself I would not look at the spoilers but I caved! this seems to be a good box. mine has been sitting in nj for two days and the shipping says it will stay there and not be delivered until the 13th. wth!!! so wrong. anyway I do love everything we have gotten thus far. considering getting the special box when they offer it. I passed on the last one and I wished I hadn't.


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just caved and signed up too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay for enabling


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine is now in my city and delivery says Monday...that's the shortest time it has ever gotten to me. I did cancel though because I wanted to try FabFitFun. I may resub in the future, though.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine left Lenexa and I'm guessing should be here Monday or Tuesday! Can't wait! =D


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 9, 2013)

I just received my box! I am so happy because I got the combination of things i was hoping to get, judging from previous spoilers. Here's what i got in my box...!


----------



## debilynn (Mar 9, 2013)

I got charged the beginning of the month and it's already shipped. I am in Florida and it usually takes about 10 days to get to me. I am super excited about he eearly spoilers! I mostly wear silver but have a few gold pieces. That one item will be great to wear to the office!


----------



## ashleymk4 (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't believe I got my box already. Usually since I'm in Ohio it takes a lot longer. But I've got to say I'm much happier with this month's box than last months. I think I'll use pretty much everything! Except I want to trade the delicate wash shampoo for the denim wash. I'm new though so I hope I can figure out all this trading stuff. Hope everyone likes their boxes this month!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iamthatis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try touching it with an ice cube or running it under cold water; if the temperature of the octagon is the same as the chain, it's probably metal.


 Mine arrived pre-chilled (it's still winter, after all!), so I didn't have to run it under water:  It's metal.

And I got phenomenally lucky with colors this month:  The two-color set item was shimmery green and lavender (my favorite color combination is green and purple.  I wear it pretty much every day one way or another.  Today, it's in the form of my glasses!), and this is actually something that I would have bought in an instant if I had seen it in stores, and the one-color item was blue (another one of my favorite colors.  I already have a similar item, so I might end up putting this one up for trade, but I'm still very happy that it is the color that it is!).  The universe must be making up for how horrible the February box was for me.  *So* glad I let this subscription stay on probation instead of canceling!


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 9, 2013)

ok. I LOVE THIS BOX... however,

 i have some beef about the Buxom coupon. 

The coupon says  "receive your deluxe sample of buxom lip polish with ANY ONLINE PURCHASE AT SEPHORA. "

i went on sephora since this is my all time favorite gloss EVER, and picked my "purchase item" of Tarte's primer trio sample..... its $9. I entered the code and got red text saying  

"Purchase must be $25 or over to qualify". 

DAMN IT! Whyyyy doesnt the coupon say that?! that SUCKs.


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my box today...this one was definitely a miss for me. I liked last month's much better.

I don't like Peeps, so I'm giving those away.

  My nail polish leaked, but I hate the colors anyway. I'm not going to bother contacting Popsugar, because I don't like ANY of the colors I've seen so far. They all seem to be bright neons or pastels. 
 
The necklace is hideous and I agree with whoever above said that it almost feels plastic. Not sure how the swap thing works on here, but if anyone wants the necklace, PM me. I won't ever wear it and I can't think of anyone I know who will.
 
I got the delicates cleanser - I'm pleased with that. I can definitely use that on bras or sweaters that need the delicate cycle. Although Tide seems to work fine for me...so this wasn't really a "must-have". I guess I don't have that much fancy clothing? Ha.
 
I don't drink a lot of wine, but I did have to destroy a wine cork the other day with a serrated knife trying to open a bottle to cook with, so the wine corkscrew is nice.
 
Mascara is always good. I thought this was the original Buxom mascara, but I guess it's a new one with a curvy wand? Hopefully it's as good as the original.
 
The sweater saver crumbled black sand-like stuff all over when I opened it, so I'm kind of scared to use it on a sweater - especially a light colored one. Again, something I could live without ever buying or using in my life.
 
The Hollywood Secrets tape is a good idea, but I'll probably never actually use it.
Okay, so that sounded pretty whiny....basically it all came down to personal preference and this box just really wasn't catered towards me at all. But I'm glad a lot of you seemed to like it! I subscribed knowing that not every box or item would be for me, so not big deal, just a little underwhelmed.


----------



## gejag (Mar 9, 2013)

I love all the spoiler posts and pictures!  Thank you to all for those ...

I have seen pictures of boxes that don't haveof boxes that don't have the necklace, but have a really cute bracelet instead.  The necklace appeared kind of cheesy looking, but who knows with out seeing it in person.  The only other thing in the March box that will probably be gifted is the nailpolish. I have a no-chip manicure and always get a French pedicure.  The colors I am seeing posted are ghastly.


----------



## gejag (Mar 9, 2013)

You are so right about the sweater thing

!  I bought one from someplace (Beauty.com) and when it arrived it was mostly grey dust...I should have returned it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was hoping it was just poor handling not a bad product entirely.   That is also the way I felt about the gaudy necklace;

 it looks to be a very bad knock-off of a really stunning designed piece.  I am hoping I get the cute bracelet

   Feeling on the nailpolish

 seem to be unanimous.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 Some of us are still trying to remain spoiler free.  I'd have appreciated spoiner tags or whiting out here.  Not trying to be whiny, or single you out, but please be considerate everyone.

I do know the only 'sure' way to be spoiler free is to avoid the internet and again am not meaning to be whiny,  but I'd appreciate it thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box should be here Mon or Tues so my wait will be over then!


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree, please use the tags because whited out words don't show up on mobile devices. On a another note, the box has arrived in San Diego. I'll get to see it after the weekend!



> Some of us are still trying to remain spoiler free. Â I'd have appreciated spoiner tags or whiting out here. Â Not trying to be whiny, or single you out, but please be considerate everyone. I do know the only 'sure' way to be spoiler free is to avoid the internet and again am not meaning to be whiny, Â but I'd appreciate it thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box should be here Mon or Tues so my wait will be over then!


----------



## Brelki (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my box today.  Love most of the items; however, the cap on my cashmere soap busted open during transit, and it was EVERYWHERE!! The bottle was almost empty when I picked it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  All of my items were soggy and dyed pink from the paper ribbons.  Everything did smell great though.  It was definitely a mess to clean up though.  Ugh.


----------



## gejag (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought I did the spoiler symbol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I totally agree with you and I am so sorry.  It was completely unintentional; I must have done something wrong.  Thank you for telling me!


----------



## gejag (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, I think I hid the spoiler, however I can still see my comment in your reply.  I don't think I can make that go away.  Perhaps you can?


----------



## tulosai (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I think I hid the spoiler, however I can still see my comment in your reply.  I don't think I can make that go away.  Perhaps you can?


 I think I did too.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## JessP (Mar 9, 2013)

My box arrived! Totally love this month's selection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



Green and pink Corkatoo Wool &amp; Cashmere wash Green and gray/blue polish


----------



## classybroad (Mar 9, 2013)

Got mine today I loved my combination of


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



blue corkscrew, demin wash, and coral and pink polish


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Mar 9, 2013)

Are there 2 different versions of the big ticket item? I'm confused :-/


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my box today, happy happy, joy joy! Loved it, hope for more boxes like this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilytaylor (Mar 9, 2013)

I came home to my box! I got

A red corkscrew, the delicate laundry soap, and yellow and orange nail polish. My 21st birthday is in June, so I'll be using the corkscrew then. I don't know if I will use the nail polish because it has bits of shimmer and I like cream colors, but I can use it for nail art! Overall, I am pretty pleased with the box. Except the necklace is disgusting. I would rather have last month's wrap any day! Too bad they didn't give us a cute bracelet!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Miranda Hollen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there 2 different versions of the big ticket item? I'm confused :-/


 The only difference in the boxes is the variation of color in the polishes and corkatoos and the different types of washes everyone received (Denim, Delicate, or Wool &amp; cashmere I think?)

Everyone received the same Heather Bell necklace and it is made out of metal.


----------



## M Brooke (Mar 10, 2013)

Does anyone know how to trade items in the Popsugar box? Is there a different forum for that?


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Mar 10, 2013)

If you don't like the necklace, be creative and make something else out of it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2013)

Someone said they saw pics of boxes with a bracelet in them, please post them or the links in a spoiler so we can see!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone said they saw pics of boxes with a bracelet in them, please post them or the links in a spoiler so we can see!


 I am sorry but bracelet is a spoiler. This should also be in a spoiler tag. I know I am the spoiler downer this month but some people are trying to remain spoiler free and don't  have their box yet (me included).  It is not just the pictures we don't want to see- we also do not want to know the items.

As I said before I know if I wanted to be sure I'd remain spoiler free I'd avoid the internet, but I'd appreciate if everyone could keep using spoiler tags for the next few days all the same.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sorry but bracelet is a spoiler. This should also be in a spoiler tag. I know I am the spoiler downer this month but some people are trying to remain spoiler free and don't  have their box yet (me included).  It is not just the pictures we don't want to see- we also do not want to know the items.
> 
> As I said before I know if I wanted to be sure I'd remain spoiler free I'd avoid the internet, but I'd appreciate if everyone could keep using spoiler tags for the next few days all the same.


 Actually it's all speculation. Hasn't been confirmed either so I didn't think a spoiler was necessary.  Sheesh! I guess I assume by now folks know to stay off if they want to avoid the possibility of finding out what's in the boxes after they know folks have started to receive them.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 10, 2013)

@tulosai: totally understand where ur coming from, but since the boxes have already been dispatched, and boxes are trickling in, the hot topic now is comparing each others items.  kind of have to expect that at this point since nothing much left to talk about. you're probably safer not looking into this thread...jmo   not sure why one wasn't started, but we usually have a seperate thread for spoilers.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 10, 2013)

Got my box yesterday!! And I was SPOILER FREE. I thought I'd never see the day! Loved the box. I'll be able to use everything in it to at least some degree.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the corkscrew in blue, the laundry soap in delicates, and the nail polish in orange/yellow. Full photos are in my blog. I HATE the nail polish colors, but you win some, you lose some.


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 10, 2013)

I can understand where youre coming from! I personally couldnt do it spoiler free, but kudos to ya! 

If theres a spoiler block we can use, we SHOULD use it... however, there isnt much to talk about at THIS point other than what items we got, and our opinions on them since most are getting the boxes already-- before the boxes shipped it was all about what we COULD be getting, but that conversation dies as soon as the first person gets the box :-( 

Both sides have valid points :-( hope you get your box sooooon!!!


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box yesterday!! And I was SPOILER FREE. I thought I'd never see the day! Loved the box. I'll be able to use everything in it to at least some degree.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the corkscrew in blue, the laundry soap in delicates, and the nail polish in orange/yellow. Full photos are in my blog. I HATE the nail polish colors, but you win some, you lose some.
Im in WA too!! I got the exact same items too  

I am actually wearing the orange and yellow nail polish on my fingernails and its actually really cute! i thought it would look weird against my skin tone but its adorb!  Ive already tried the delicates wash and love all the items!


----------



## kgirl42 (Mar 10, 2013)

SO happy with this month's box! 

I got the corkscrew in green (my old one broke recentlyâ€” perfect timing!), the laundry soap in cashmere/wool, and the nail polish in blue and green. At first I didn't feel strongly one way or another about the polishes, but I decided to try the blue yesterday, and once it's on your nails, it's actually a really pretty periwinkle shade. My boyfriend's mom even complimented me on it last night. Overall, what I love about this box is that there isn't a single item that I won't use. Well, maybe the Peeps, which I detest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha but I might try one of the Peep science experiments you ladies have been posting!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mle102286* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im in WA too!! I got the exact same items too
> ...


----------



## gejag (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes, here is the picture I saw.  I really really hope I get the braelet, the necklace looks so cheap.


----------



## gejag (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann Tucci, I just posted it but there is no text, I am so afraid to post and not have it marked as a spoiler like the last time.  Let me know if you can't see it.  THX


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ann Tucci, I just posted it but there is no text, I am so afraid to post and not have it marked as a spoiler like the last time.  Let me know if you can't see it.  THX


That pic was under the spoiler tag properly.  I think that pic was put together before

we all had the info that it was a necklace and not a bracelet in the box.   I think everyone is getting the necklace. I believe the pic is from Jen's ramblingsofasuburbanmom blog.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That pic was under the spoiler tag properly.  I think that pic was put together before
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, here is the picture I saw.  I really really hope I get the braelet, the necklace looks so cheap.
> 
> ...


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 11, 2013)

my box was supposed to be delivered by Friday but till now it's in still transit in Portland not yet to usps and the expected delivery date disappeared... any portland girls having the same problem?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 11, 2013)

Ugh I just ate all my Peeps in one go and now I feel really disgusting. Wish they were wrapped in pairs.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2013)

> my box was supposed to be delivered by Friday but till now it's in stillÂ transit in Portland not yetÂ to usps and the expected delivery date disappeared... any portland girls having the same problem?


 Nope, mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey if anyone really wanted the wool wash DM me... I live in AZ and we dont have anything that i can use it on...


----------



## KayEss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey if anyone really wanted the wool wash DM me... I live in AZ and we dont have anything that i can use it on...


 Honestly I bet you can use it on pretty much anything. You can only use certain detergents on wool and cashmere (I think this one is only special because it's sulfate free), but I bet your regular clothes wouldn't mind the pampering either.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 11, 2013)

This was my first box and I wasn't too thrilled about it. I am hoping that next month's box will be better. I did like several items in the box, which I won't say ... just in case... but other than that I am on the fence about this subscription. 







 
Here's another photo of the necklace. I didn't think it felt or looked cheap in person. It's definitely not something I will wear, but I know who I will be gifting this to.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ann Tucci, I just posted it but there is no text, I am so afraid to post and not have it marked as a spoiler like the last time.  Let me know if you can't see it.  THX


 Yeah that was complete speculation and not what's actually in the box.  That's why I wanted to see what picture you referring to, to clear up the confusion.  Glad it's all figured out.  

I wouldn't be "afraid" about not using a spoiler, I think we've established by this point there isn't much to talk about other than comparing items since boxes have started to arrive.  I'm not going to be scolded for not using a spoiler to mention an item that isn't even in the box.  The solution to remaining spoiler free is to not log on to this thread until you've got your box.  It's pretty obvious that shipping was not an issue and I think only one person reported damaged items this month so.....not really sure what other reasons there would be to keep reading this thread.

Would seem silly if everyone's posts were nothing but


----------



## Dthomas74 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh Cadbury Mini Eggs are those awesome solid chocolate eggs with the candy coating.  They are soooooo good and a "must have" in my kid's easter baskets! (must have for mom to eat!)


----------



## easteregg (Mar 11, 2013)

ling168:  That is the best possible attitude!  I've received every box except the luxury.  While I haven't liked every single thing, I have found many new items that I enjoy very much.  I would give it another month or two and see if the good outweighs the giftable.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly I bet you can use it on pretty much anything. You can only use certain detergents on wool and cashmere (I think this one is only special because it's sulfate free), but I bet your regular clothes wouldn't mind the pampering either.
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 11, 2013)

Perhaps we could have a mod or thread starter update the title of this thread to add (Spoilers) so there will be no more confusion.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 11, 2013)

I am the thread starter and it will not let me edit the title anymore.


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 11, 2013)

Just received my box...Eek...I love everything in it!!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am the thread starter and it will not let me edit the title anymore.


 No worries looks like a mod took care of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TY


----------



## OiiO (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine will be delivered anytime now


----------



## PinkShanyn (Mar 11, 2013)

My box is out for delivery -- which means i'll be able to pick it up tomorrow!!!!  yay!!!  

(my mailcarrier hates me...and makes me pick things up the next day) --- he doesn't even attempt to deliver... no knocking...just sticks the slip in my mailbox.... evil troll!


----------



## JessP (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No worries looks like a mod took care of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TY


 No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa Marie (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery -- which means i'll be able to pick it up tomorrow!!!!  yay!!!
> 
> (my mailcarrier hates me...and makes me pick things up the next day) --- he doesn't even attempt to deliver... no knocking...just sticks the slip in my mailbox.... evil troll!


 HAHAHA oh man I feel the same way about mine! If i'm home I know my PS box arrives because he throws it at my doorstep and i'll usually hear a loud thud as it hits my front door...I'm really surprised nothing has ever broken so far! Worse, I get mailorder prescriptions and i've found them on the ground, (in the snow) below my mailbox, because he forgets to shut the door or doesn't put the mail in far enough. Ughh...


----------



## rwoody1234 (Mar 11, 2013)

is any one else missing part of the tassle?


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery -- which means i'll be able to pick it up tomorrow!!!!  yay!!!
> 
> (my mailcarrier hates me...and makes me pick things up the next day) --- he doesn't even attempt to deliver... no knocking...just sticks the slip in my mailbox.... evil troll!


omg this is my mailman too! they never ever deliver to my apartment anymore. i went to early today to pick mine up from the mailbox area since it was out for delivery. i dont know why but i didnt want to bother him for my box, i feel like he knows im the girl with a bajillion boxes coming every month! LOL, looks like tomorrow ill go pick mine up too. ill be getting the dreaded slip, haha.


----------



## alilcheeky (Mar 11, 2013)

Loving my box. And it shipped in 3 days to Colorado -- a first! I don't always love everything in every box, but they fact that these are little random gifts coming in my mail increases the love factor instantly. I feel special haha! PopSugar does a decent job considering how many tastes and personalities they are aiming to please. Has anyone tried to add up the value of this month's box??


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Mar 11, 2013)

Test. Before I post a spoiler


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok that totally didn't work. Never mind


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 11, 2013)

I got my box &amp; I luv- PS U ROCK!!!

I got I got the variations in delicate wash, blue cockatoo, &amp; the nail polish in a pretty orange shimmer &amp; a hot red.  I really love the necklace- I think it looks high quality- I'm excited to wear it with the cuff I received in the PS luxury box ;-)


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery -- which means i'll be able to pick it up tomorrow!!!!  yay!!!
> 
> (my mailcarrier hates me...and makes me pick things up the next day) --- he doesn't even attempt to deliver... no knocking...just sticks the slip in my mailbox.... evil troll!


 Mine doesn't even leave a slip. I'll track it online and all of a sudden it will say attempted delivery resident not home at say 10am and we dont even get our mail delivered until 5pm??!!! So all depends on whether or not she feels like delivering boxes that day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i think she stores them up because i usually will get like 3 or 4 boxes at a time. I'm afraid to complain because I might not ever get them.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alilcheeky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried to add up the value of this month's box??


 Yep! Full breakdown with links is in my blog but it's about $150


----------



## Stephinitely (Mar 11, 2013)

My box just came! Soooo pleased with the variations of everything I got in it. I definitely loved the mix of items this month. I got the corkatoo in hot pink, the delicates wash, and the duo in "Pardon My French" (a blue almost black color and a taupe.)


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 11, 2013)

Got my box today!  I was pretty happy and LOVE the blue thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just got my box today (along with my Julep Maven box and an Etsy order). Pictures of my variations in the spoiler.













So far I think I'd say it was a good box, not my absolute favorite but still good. I'm most excited to try the Buxom mascara since I love the original. The Corkatoo is cute and I'm sure it will get used eventually but I don't need a wine opener very often. I like the navy blue polish (one of my favorite nail colors) but don't know if I'll get any use out of the golden mustardy color. I was personally hoping for the Delicates wash but as many people were saying the Wool one will probably work well on delicates as well so I'll give that a go. The necklace is nicer in person but still not sure if I'll get much use out of it as I'm more of a silver girl than a yellow gold girl. The only things that are likely to really never get any use for me personally are the Sweater Saver and fashion tape... I live in South Florida we don't do sweaters a whole lot. Super happy about my Peeps and I'll probably inhale them after dinner (I don't have enough willpower to wait until Easter).


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm so bummed! I thought it was going faster since It left Lenexa Friday... Today it got to Kansas City(like it was that far! Lol). So I guess I'll get it hopefully weds or thurs. boooo.


----------



## Lindalk (Mar 11, 2013)

MissKelly, I'm in Belton and mine showed up Saturday.


----------



## tdero (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> is any one else missing part of the tassle?


Mine did, but it's ok, I'm not bothered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ling168:  That is the best possible attitude!  I've received every box except the luxury.  While I haven't liked every single thing, I have found many new items that I enjoy very much.  I would give it another month or two and see if the good outweighs the giftable.


 Yea There's no way they can please everyone, but I really wish I had gotten the box with the bodum glasses! 



... so I will keep it for at least one or two more months


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just opened my box! Love it! I dont drink on the regular, but Ill find reasons to! I see myself using every piece in this box. The corkatoo is ADORABLE!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2013)

> Just opened my box! Love it! I dont drink on the regular, but Ill find reasons to! I see myself using every piece in this box. The corkatoo is ADORABLE!


 Put a few glugs of red in jarred spaghetti sauce and simmer. The alcohol does magical things to tomatoes during the cooking process!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 12, 2013)

> MissKelly, I'm in Belton and mine showed up Saturday.


 Mine left KC but I just noticed the weight dropped to 1.7... Hope that doesn't mean anything! =/


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine left KC but I just noticed the weight dropped to 1.7... Hope that doesn't mean anything! =/


I don't think so, my box was 3.3 and all of the items that were mentioned/featured talked about was in the box. No extras sadly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Well my shipping started out fast but it's STILL not here and probably won't make it until tomorrow. I hate hate hate that it doesn't move over the weekend. Mine left Memphis on Thursday and sat at the next stop which is like 2 hours away all weekend before finally being scanned yesterday. My post office is really good about getting it out the day they get it, but the last stop before them is awful.


----------



## catipa (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm happy with my box, I got all the variations that I wanted-first time that happened so it is a win for me.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 12, 2013)

So I know this belongs in last month's forum, and I posted it there too, but no one is really reading that one?  Anyone hear anything on replacements from last month yet???


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well my shipping started out fast but it's STILL not here and probably won't make it until tomorrow. I hate hate hate that it doesn't move over the weekend. Mine left Memphis on Thursday and sat at the next stop which is like 2 hours away all weekend before finally being scanned yesterday. My post office is really good about getting it out the day they get it, but the last stop before them is awful.


 Same here, my "in transit" status update is usually the day before it arrives at my post office and goes out for delivery (I usually get it the same day it arrives at the post office).  I changed my address this month, so far it's no faster than my previous address.  I hope to get my box today, but it's scheduled delivery date is tomorrow.


----------



## RDolph (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine should be today. I really hope it is, because I chose an outfit that the necklace would look good with!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine should be today. I really hope it is, because I chose an outfit that the necklace would look good with!


 This is adorable! I love your wishful thinking. I hope you get your box today!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine should be today. I really hope it is, because I chose an outfit that the necklace would look good with!


 Me TOO!  Earrings to match as well.  I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## heath67013 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I know this belongs in last month's forum, and I posted it there too, but no one is really reading that one?  Anyone hear anything on replacements from last month yet???


Not yet. The last email I received said it would take at least three to four weeks.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 12, 2013)

So I was out of town over the weekend and may have missed it if this has already been discussed - but my box was sent out of New York this month and took all of 3 days to get to me! (I live in New York and it usually takes over a week when it comes from California). I'm honestly really proud of the crew at PopSugar for figuring out a way to keep costs down (by continuing to use "Smart" Post) but still getting boxes to us faster! Amazing!! (I was also thinking this may be why there were slight differences in weight this month - since they were apparently packed at different facilities)

It was a great suprise coming home from my vacation last night and having my box waiting for me - already wearing the necklace, nail polish, and mascara today!! My nail polish came in a light purple and an emerald... not colors I'd usually go for but I'm pretty into them!


----------



## KelBel (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box was supposed to be delivered by Friday but till now it's in still transit in Portland not yet to usps and the expected delivery date disappeared... any portland girls having the same problem?


I assume you mean Portland OR?  I'm from Portland ME, and mine is still in transit.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieSaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gifRemoved


 Me too! I'm in CA - don't wear a lot of wool.  Also - I'm a knitter, and I just bought a big bottle of something similar for my handknits.

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my box today!  YAY!

Got delicates wash!!!  Yes!  I almost can't wait to try it out, smells great.

Green corkatoo
Yellow and Orange nail polish - not too sure about those, but I'll make judgements when I seem them on my nails, they could be great colors for summer with a tan.  Although yellow will compliment my green t-shirt I'm wearing in my 8k this weekend.  Orange is always useful around Halloween.


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 12, 2013)

My box came in today...

Corkatoo in red (which is great because it matches all of my red appliances) polish in navy and cream...I think it's called Pardon my French
wash in delicates...eh, was hoping for the denim, but I'll use it
  And boy, is that necklace long!  Good thing it's gold...I'm not much into silver anymore...unless it's mixed with Turquoise.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   The peeps are already half gone.  I'm planning on devouring the rest here in a day or two when they're not as squishy...my mom passed on her love of stale peeps to me.  I have no self control...or shame.  






All in all, not a bad box...everything will be used.


----------



## RDolph (Mar 12, 2013)

I love love love the necklace! I don't wear a ton of gold, but it works.


----------



## SenoraJewell (Mar 12, 2013)

I received my box yesterday.  I had to exercise a lot of self control to not take a peek at any of the spoilers.  Bottom line, I love the box!  In fact, I have loved all of my Popsugar boxes. I think for the price it's a great deal, especially when compared to all of the other subscription boxes out there.  I have been a subscriber since September and to date, I have not been disappointed.  I've regifted a few items here and there, but most of the items are unique and make great gifts.  I've even had to contact Popsugar's customer service on a few occasions and even though it has taken them a few days to get back to me, they've always been responsive.  I'm already getting excited about next month's box!


----------



## tiffanys (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone contacted Heather Belle to inquire about exchanging the item in the box?  I am not a fan.  Their website is down right now so I am unable to lookup contact information, and just wondering if anyone had gone down that road....


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine still hasn't shipped and ps had no real answer for me about why. Not pleased. I was charged ages ago.


----------



## emilytaylor (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone think it is weird that there wasn't a must have entertainment item in this box? Also, does anyone know if there is a subscription service that sends books every month?


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

I find washing sweaters incredibly entertaining!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got my box today and I'm happy with the items. Some seem iffy like the orange and yellow polish but i will try it all and see how it goes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my box and remained spoiler free until then so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love everything in it by the necklace which is going on my trade list.  (Sidebar: does anyone know how to link to your tradelist in your signature? I can't even figure out how to edit my signature).

Otherwise... I got the nailpolishes in dark blue and cream.  Wine opener in green.  Would've preferred pink as always but such is life. Wash in delicates which is just fine by me.

Very exciting month, quite happy with this sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilytaylor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone think it is weird that there wasn't a must have entertainment item in this box? Also, does anyone know if there is a subscription service that sends books every month?


 There wasn't a fitness item either. Come to think of it, I think they skipped tech this month as well. Usually they can't cover all the categories, but that indicates that we'll get something from at least one category (particularly fitness since we didn't get a fitness item last month) for April. I'm sure there are others, but I know Powell's does one called Indiespensable.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Mar 12, 2013)

Another great box. Feels like Christmas every month! Who needs a birthday anyway?? 






Denim Wash, CorkaToo in Pink, and polish in Anarchy (black and red)


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Just received my box. It was such as surprise since I was told it wouldn't ship until the 15th! I received the corkscrew in blue and delicate wash. I got the nail polish in periwinkle and green- not my colors so definitely going on my trade list. Overall I'm very pleased with my first box!


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's another blog that calculated costs of the March Box: 

http://lovesitl.blogspot.com/

I'm still waiting to get mine, It populated that I'd get it Wednesday over the weekend and I was hoping I'd get it sooner, but no luck yet 



..guess I'm stuck waiting until Wednesday


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 12, 2013)

I got my box and it is better in person for me, I think. It usually is.

I got the corkatoo in red (love!), the wash in wool and cashmere (which is what I wanted), and the nail colors in ugly blue and cream. Two outta three ain't bad!


----------



## SammieHammie (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my box today. It's ok. I forgot to cancel in time so that's why I got this month's box. I'm definitely cancelling for next month. I've been more pleased than other people it seems, but it's too hit and miss for me to continue at such a high price. I got:

The corkatoo in blue - It's so cute! I think this is my favorite item
The soap in wool &amp; cashmere - Kinda pissed since I don't own anything at all that's cashmere and I own only one wool item. I wanted it in denim or preferably in delicate. If anyone wants to trade PM me! (I live in northern VA)
I don't understand why the necklace is so long. Also I don't wear yellow gold, nor do my friends.
The sweater block might get used. My roommate already said she'd like it if I don't want it.

The polish I got in a silvery blue (or is it purple? I can't tell) and green
Peeps are always yum. Fashion tape might be handy for my shirts that wanna show everything off in the wrong ways.


----------



## klotto (Mar 12, 2013)

I hadn't even thought of contacting her for exchanging the necklace.  Keep us posted please!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. It's ok. I forgot to cancel in time so that's why I got this month's box. I'm definitely cancelling for next month. I've been more pleased than other people it seems, but it's too hit and miss for me to continue at such a high price. I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 12, 2013)

Not sure if anyone posted this yet but the limited edition is up on their site - theme is summer fun - price is $100


----------



## musthave (Mar 12, 2013)

Just ordered it!  I have ABSOLUTELY no self control  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but the limited edition is up on their site - theme is summer fun - price is $100


 Bleh, going to pass on this one. I would have paid $50-60 tops for it, but after seeing the luxury box I definitely wouldn't get it for that much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my box, too. I was really considering cancelling - like Sammie said, I've been too "meh" about boxes overall for such a high price - but I think this box roped me in for at least one more month. Largely due to the variations I got on some of the items, though. I got...

The sweater block - I actually have one of these already, and it works great, but fair warning - it sheds tiny black particles ALL OVER the place! They're easy to clean up but really annoying.

[SIZE=1em]The corkatoo in blue - I have this exact type of cork/bottle opener in a plain grey, and it's always nice to have a spare[/SIZE]

Denim soap - so pleased! Absurdly so. The wool and cashmere variation would've really disappointed me as I own pretty much nothing in either fabric. 
I actually LOVE the necklace. It's a little more...yellow than I'd like, but I still like the overall look of it a great deal. Personal taste, I guess.

The red and coral nail polish combo. It was my favorite of the variations I'd been seeing and I'm so happy I got that one.
I weirdly hate Peeps...so that's the only item that'll go to a friend this month.
Only giving away one item is a rarity for me and PopSugar boxes! Usually there's 2-3 things I give away to friends. When I say that out loud, it makes me wonder why I've stuck with them this long...oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Mar 13, 2013)

So happy with this box!  

I got the delicate wash, blue corkscrew, and orange and yellow nail polish (eek!)  I actually think the necklace is cute and will definitely be wearing it.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure if people noticed our necklaces are up on the Heather Belle website now:

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/collections/jewelry/products/octagon-tassel-necklace


----------



## Eleda (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if people noticed our necklaces are up on the Heather Belle website now:
> 
> http://www.heatherbelleco.com/collections/jewelry/products/octagon-tassel-necklace


 $72????what? I'd say like $25 tops, lol


----------



## Rynnegade (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm very glad that everyone seems to like their boxes so much.   That said, this was the box that made me think of canceling.  I have loved most of the other boxes so far, including the luxury box.  Spoilers below:

Blue Corkatoo - cutesy but not our style, husband does not want it in the house, gave it to my sister

Navy &amp; Cream Polish - LOVE

Soap for washing my wool/delicates - ....  I will put this in the laundry room and never use it.  After my husband shrunk a $200 sweater after the first use, I dry clean.  Don't most ppl?

Sweater Bar - what is with the sweater theme?  I will likely never use this since I've never used the electric sweater fuzzy remover my mom gave me.

Necklace - This is the opposite of my style.  I am giving it to my grandmother since she is the only person I know who would wear a belly length necklace.  Really disappointed in this 'fashion statement.'

Peeps - I try to keep junk (maybe some high quality chocolate) out of my house.  Also, am a vegetarian so all the gelatin-marshmallow stuff has really been a let down.  I will maybe use these to spruce up my niece/nephew's Easter Basket.

Mascara - I can never have enough mascara and this one has a great name.  If it works and doesn't sting, it's a definite keeper.  

I will give them another month or two since generally I have liked the boxes so much.  But this was a definite lose for me.  The only thing I liked was the nail polish.  Not worth $35.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my box yesterday and liked a lot more than I thought I would. The big item I thought I wouldn't like that much is actually very pretty "in person." I still can't figure out how to do the spoiler tag so I won't say anymore.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if people noticed our necklaces are up on the Heather Belle website now:
> 
> http://www.heatherbelleco.com/collections/jewelry/products/octagon-tassel-necklace


 Wow...that looks different than the necklace I received. I had three little dangly chains that made up the tassel. That one looks much fuller.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my box today ... 




I'm just not as excited about this month.... I've been finding positives each month and I do like some of the items. I think the necklace is nice and I got polish colors I'll definitely use (red and kind of coral) I'm sure I'll use the delicate wash and I'll share the Peeps with coworkers. I'll also use the mascara. So, things I'll use definitely. But the wash, the sweater saver and fashion tape aren't really 'must haves' for me. I also don't drink, so the Corkatoo I guess will just be decoration. lol Anyway, I decided to cancel and try out FabFitFun. (Next month's PS will probably be amazing now lol) It's cheaper in the long run and I find that with PS I just start accumulating more 'stuff' that I don't have places for. lol I'm also thinking of trying out Birchbox so I can still get fun makeup items to try each month. I think I'd miss having something to look forward to every month! lol


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow...that looks different than the necklace I received. I had three little dangly chains that made up the tassel. That one looks much fuller.


 Mine has five chains. But you're right .... the one on the site looks like it has much more!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2013)

> Mine has five chains. But you're right .... the one on the site looks like it has much more!Â


 Wacky: That catalog photo definitely looks like it has more, but if you look at the bottom New Products photo, that one looks like five.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine has five chains. But you're right .... the one on the site looks like it has much more!
> ...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 13, 2013)

I received my box yesterday, I received

the Corkatoo in red, The Delicates Wash, and the polish in Navy and Creme.  
I have to say, I'm pretty Meh on this one. Nothing was bad, necessarily, but if I think about what I would have gone out and spent $35 on, I'm not sure I got enough glee from the box showing up at my door to be worth it. 

This is only my second box, I'm debating if I want to give it a try for a third month or cut it and try something new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 13, 2013)

Got a red corkatoo and the delicate wash, and my polishes were two reds: a cream and a shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also got my box of extra goodies for whining to them last month about Hanky Panky.


----------



## Lindalk (Mar 13, 2013)

Great extras for whining!


----------



## inimitable (Mar 14, 2013)

Sadly, I only kept one item in the box - the mascara. I tried it out today and LOVE it. Even my co-workers noticed how nice it was. I didn't find last month's box too useful either, so I'm waiting to see next month's stuff.


----------



## PoisonMegz (Mar 14, 2013)

Did they tell you that you were getting extras? I just got offered to have the items replaced.... I would rather have gotten different items altogether. Oh well.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 14, 2013)

I finally got my box yesterday! This and last month's have been my favorites. I hope they keep it up! I won't have much use for the corkatoo but it's super cute and one of those things you need every once in awhile but always forget to buy. Same goes for the sweater saver and fashion tape. I really LOVE the necklace. I don't usually wear gold, but it's very on trend right now as is the tassel design. I also like the laundry soap. I'm betting you can use it on anything, especially the wool/cashmere and delicates wash. It's just a gentler formula. The mascara I will use although I prefer Benefit Badgal. The peeps are classic easter and it seems like there is something I am forgetting. Anyway... I give it an A for the month! Edit: Forgot the nail polish. I got orange and yellow which I probably won't use, but I know why they sent them. Neons are huge for spring! One of my teenage cousins will love them!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 14, 2013)

How are you guys wearing the necklace?  I am trying to figure out what outfits it should go with.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm wearing it with black leggings, black tunic, sky high heels &amp; cuff from PS luxury box


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm wearing mine tomorrow with skinny jeans, a black blousy button down and Tory Burch flats which have a gold medallion.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 15, 2013)

Apparently the delicates wash was sent with me in mind.   I'd just gotten back with a maxi dress from the tailors (shortened) to wear on the trip i'm leaving for this Sat, and  set the dress on the bed to go grab my suitcase. Came back to fold them, and they were soaked in kitty pee. I was livid. Neither of my guys have ever peed on anything before, but my boyfriend just got back from his work trip and i'm guessing someone was telling us they were annoyed.  I was SO mad. Fortunately I got to it quick enough it didn't soak anything other than my dress.  

It's now in the sink, saturated with delicate wash, and the cats are banned from the bedroom until we figure out who it was and why.   I'm SOO aggravated, but it was pretty handy to be able to use it on my otherwise dry clean only dress.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently the delicates wash was sent with me in mind.   I just gotten back with a maxi dress from the tailors (shortened) to wear on the trip i'm leaving for this Sat, and  set the dress on the bed to go grab my suitcase. Came back to fold them, and they were soaked in kitty pee. I was livid. Neither of my guys have ever peed on anything before, but my boyfriend just got back from his work trip and i'm guessing someone was telling us they were annoyed.  I was SO mad. Fortunately I got to it quick enough it didn't soak anything other than my dress.
> 
> It's now in the sink, saturated with delicate wash, and the cats are banned from the bedroom until we figure out who it was and why.   I'm SOO aggravated, but it was pretty handy to be able to use it on my otherwise dry clean only dress.


 Oooh, that's generally a sign of crystals in the urine. We have a boy who is now on a special food for life because he kept getting them. The vet said that they will associate the litterbox with pain and keep holding it until they just can't anymore and then pee explosion wherever they happen to be. With Twitch, that usually was a basket of laundry.  We have to keep him isolated to one room too because he can't seem to find the litterbox if he's allowed to roam free. If he stays in my daughter's room he's fine and will use the litterbox in there.

I hope this is a case of annoyance, but you may want to get your kitties checked to make sure.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone else tried to use the Sephora code?  Although it doesn't say this on the card, it requires a minimum of a $25 purchase.  The card says "with any online purchase."  Annoying.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else tried to use the Sephora code?  Although it doesn't say this on the card, it requires a minimum of a $25 purchase.  The card says "with any online purchase."  Annoying.


 You're right...I was also annoyed. Until I realized that I never spend less than $25 at Sephora anyway.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, that's generally a sign of crystals in the urine. We have a boy who is now on a special food for life because he kept getting them. The vet said that they will associate the litterbox with pain and keep holding it until they just can't anymore and then pee explosion wherever they happen to be. With Twitch, that usually was a basket of laundry.  We have to keep him isolated to one room too because he can't seem to find the litterbox if he's allowed to roam free. If he stays in my daughter's room he's fine and will use the litterbox in there.
> 
> I hope this is a case of annoyance, but you may want to get your kitties checked to make sure.


 I've got a kitty with the same problem.  He would go on my bed, since that's where he spends most of his time anyway.  Found out he's got a sensitive urinary tract and needs to eat an RX diet and haven't had any problems since.  Except the food makes him really hungry, I think they add something to it to make it more appealing and if he wolfs it down too much he'll puke, usually on my bed as well.  My linens get washed so much I need to replace my duvet cover because it's worn thin and tearing.  #Catowningprobs


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else tried to use the Sephora code?  Although it doesn't say this on the card, it requires a minimum of a $25 purchase.  The card says "with any online purchase."  Annoying.


 I was annoyed by this, too. I did use the Hollywood Fashion Secrets one, though, and it applies the discount after the shipping is added so I thought that was nice. It saved me a couple extra dollars at least, haha.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you guys wearing the necklace?  I am trying to figure out what outfits it should go with.


 I think it would look great even with a simple t-and jeans.  Maybe a blazer over the t-shirt to dress it up a bit.  

So far I've worn mine with blouses and I have earrings in a similar shape as the necklace.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2013)

> I've got a kitty with the same problem. Â He would go on my bed, since that's where he spends most of his time anyway. Â Found out he's got a sensitive urinary tract and needs to eat an RX diet and haven't had any problems since. Â Except the food makes him really hungry, I think they add something to it to make it more appealing and if he wolfs it down too much he'll puke, usually on my bed as well. Â My linens get washed so much I need to replace my duvet cover because it's worn thin and tearing. Â #Catowningprobs


 My dear departed Hunter was on some special urinary Rx food as well (I discovered his problem because he not just peed all over my pillow while I was sleeping but instead had *blood* mixed in), and one thing the vet told me was that they in fact do add something to it to make kitties thirstier because part of the problem is that cats tend to not drink enough water.


----------



## RDolph (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dear departed Hunter was on some special urinary Rx food as well (I discovered his problem because he not just peed all over my pillow while I was sleeping but instead had *blood* mixed in), and one thing the vet told me was that they in fact do add something to it to make kitties thirstier because part of the problem is that cats tend to not drink enough water.


 My kitty (who turns 10 today!) is on the same food. It helps a TON. She used to get infections every few months, and would pee on anything soft and then cry at me. The special food keeps them healthy and happy. She now drinks about 3/4 cup of water a day, and pees a ton, but I will take frequent litter box scooping over vet visits any day!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dear departed Hunter was on some special urinary Rx food as well (I discovered his problem because he not just peed all over my pillow while I was sleeping but instead had *blood* mixed in), and one thing the vet told me was that they in fact do add something to it to make kitties thirstier because part of the problem is that cats tend to not drink enough water.


 I had the same issue, Kitty Biscuits had blood in his urine, I only saw it on the duvet (not in the litter box), and would cry in the litter box.  Poor babies.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the watch out guys! We have one kitty who drinks a ton (out of the sink) and another who doesn't, and we're not sure who the culprit is, but I think I'll keep an eye on them and schedule a visit.  I hope it was a one time only occurrence! On the good side, the delicates wash has a lovely scent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this in this Month's Glamour and it made me laugh and think about this box.
> 
> ...


 What service is this? Could you please share the link?


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you want the Fab Fit Fun group: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133575/fabfitfun-box


 ohhhhh!!!! Looks great, now I've gotta search for a promo code for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a red corkatoo and the delicate wash, and my polishes were two reds: a cream and a shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also got my box of extra goodies for whining to them last month about Hanky Panky


 Ahhhh I just got an email saying my "extra goodies" are on the way.... I'm hoping I get something different - that soap makes me want to rip my skin off, I never even used the first set of thank you notes, or either of the lip balms! I think I may have been the only person that did like the teas - but I'd prefer another set of mugs! Ha!


----------



## Christy327 (Mar 15, 2013)

Up for trade sweater saver, fashion tape,blue corkscrew,denim wash


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am love with the buxom sculpt! It's better than the original buxom IMO. Lots of length and a good bit of curl even without curling my eyelashes first.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 15, 2013)

> I am love with the buxom sculpt! It's better than the original buxom IMO. Lots of length and a good bit of curl even without curling my eyelashes first.


 I agree! I was pleasantly surprised by how much I loved it!! So I may have to buy more when I'm out! I'm also really impressed with the polish! It went on so smoothly and (knock on wood) still no chips yet! Which is pretty amazing since I'm typing all day and usually my polishes chip pretty quick. =)


----------



## KayEss (Mar 16, 2013)

Just tried the delicate laundry soap today on non-delicates (towels, jeans, panties, t-shirts, sweaters, everything was mixed together) and it worked just fine. I hate measuring the capfuls since the soap drains out of the cap super slowly and you have to do so many (a top loader takes EIGHT capfuls...luckily I have a high efficiency washer which only requires four but still!). It makes it a messy process. I should probably just eyeball it next time. Anyway, my clothes came out fresh and clean despite not being "delicate."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejag (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone know the name of the "cream taupe" New Black nail color that came in the taupey+navy set of this months Popsugar box?  My friend got it and I love it but they don't seen to have names.  I got the orangey and sparkly orangy and am giving them away.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 16, 2013)

I got the navy/taupe set, and I think it's, um, ugly. Does it look different (better) on than in the bottle?


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 16, 2013)

> Does anyone know the name of the "cream taupe" New Black nail color that came in the taupey+navy set of this months Popsugar box? Â My friend got it and I love it but they don't seen to have names. Â I got the orangey and sparkly orangy and am giving them away.


 If you go to their website I think there are names. If not, the sets are easy to find. =) I think I might be purchasing more later! I'm loving them!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 16, 2013)

Here's the direct link to Pardon My French http://www.thenewblack.tv/#!Pardon%20My%20French/c1wyj


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 16, 2013)

For anyone interested Coterie is selling new black sets- I love the cream puff set- total spring!!

go to www.coterie.com - it's a flash sale site like hautelook,gilt,etc.


----------



## gejag (Mar 16, 2013)

It really does!  I was surprised too...but with a little tan it looks very elegant.  It seems to only be sold in collections...but it looks so pretty with a tan that I will buy a collection just to get it.  It is annoying they are only sold this way though.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That does look really nice! It's such an in-between-ish color in the bottle I wasn't sure what it would look like on. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gejag (Mar 16, 2013)

You bet!  Let me know if you find it for sale anyplace by the bottle, not by a set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 17, 2013)

What was on the little Sephora card?


----------



## gejag (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a good point.  I didn't look there, I just went on the site!  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else tried to use the Sephora code?  Although it doesn't say this on the card, it requires a minimum of a $25 purchase.  The card says "with any online purchase."  Annoying.


 Yeah-- I mentioned this a few pages back. I was pissed!! I was ****SO**** stoked about this coupon code, probably more than actually getting the mascara--- this is my favorite lipgloss in the WORLD..... I bought a full size one back in December and left it on my desk at work over the weekend--- came back and someone had stolen it. I ADORE that lipgloss. I had planned on getting the Tarte foundation primer trio sampler for $9 since i'm trying to save a bit of money, and then got that red error saying I had to spend $25 or more 






However... it WAS A good excuse to get a Tarte Amazonian clay blush that i've been dying to try but couldnt find *THE* excuse to spend $26 on a blusher....


----------



## luaiko (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone want to trade the mascara with me? I don't use mascara at all so it won' t be used. Send me your trade threads if you're interested!


----------



## wurly (Mar 24, 2013)

I gave the wrap to my 7 year old niece. Does anyone else think the quality of the wrap was insufficient to warrant the $84 retail price? I mean, it's not like it's a designer item, is it?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I gave the wrap to my 7 year old niece. Does anyone else think the quality of the wrap was insufficient to warrant the $84 retail price? I mean, it's not like it's a designer item, is it?


 Agreed. It's kind of scratchy and weird on the inside. Brokedown is somewhat upscale in nature but if I had just tried this item on with no indication of the brand I would have guessed that it cost $15, especially considering how incredibly short it is. I'm 5'1" and not plus sized...if I just got out of the shower, I'm probably going to be wearing this naked. I don't want to flash everyone! That's the whole point of the item! That devalues it a lot for me.


----------



## gejag (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, not what I had hoped for.  The wrap and the really lame watch are the reasons I will not shell out $100 and gamble on another disappointment.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 24, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thought I would share my re-make of the necklace. I thought the necklace was something my Grandmother might wear. I think this is more trendy.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's really pretty! I like the necklace, but I would definitely wear that bracelet, too!


----------



## catipa (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EastCoastPlus40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thought I would share my re-make of the necklace. I thought the necklace was something my Grandmother might wear. I think this is more trendy.


Wow, I love this!!!!


----------



## SammieHammie (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EastCoastPlus40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thought I would share my re-make of the necklace. I thought the necklace was something my Grandmother might wear. I think this is more trendy.


 That looks so much nicer! If I can't sell the necklace I might do something similar. Way to be creative!!!


----------



## SammyFoley (Mar 27, 2013)

I just saw this super cute post that PopSugar just posted â€” they picked all my favorite items! I wish I had been around for September, though â€” I LOVE the scarf.

http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Editors-Picks-28874852


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 27, 2013)

I adore the bodum mugs. But one fell and broke a couple days ago. :'( Such a bummer.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Mar 27, 2013)

Brokedown is having a sale on the PopSugar marble scarf if anyone is interested - 70% off, too bad I didn't know this a month ago when I order it at 30% off! USE CODE: SPRING70


----------



## AMaas (Mar 28, 2013)

> I just saw this super cute post that PopSugar just posted â€” they picked all my favorite items! I wish I had been around for September, though â€” I LOVE the scarf. http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Editors-Picks-28874852


 It's a tad ironic that most of the items were from the earlier boxes last year. (They really were so much better!). And not a single item from the "luxury" boxes...


----------



## SammyFoley (Mar 28, 2013)

Ya. Hopefully they'll start including more items like the scarf!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 28, 2013)

> I adore the bodum mugs. But one fell and broke a couple days ago. :'( Such a bummer.


 I've been noticing them in unexpected and somewhat high profile places over the past few weeks, like a Lipton tea commercial and the movie _Stoker_ (and in that film, it was what made me realize that the movie was actually set in present day). I always see them and think I want to get one, and then I remember that I ended up with two sets, one of which is still all wrapped up in the bubble wrap they were shipped in!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 28, 2013)

I got my Buxom lip gloss today (had a $10 gift card to Sephora too)!  It's a pretty, neutral shade.


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Brokedown is having a sale on the PopSugar marble scarf if anyone is interested - 70% off, too bad I didn't know this a month ago when I order it at 30% off! USE CODE: SPRING70


 Thanks for the code!! I was trying to justify buying such an expensive scarf


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the code!! I was trying to justify buying such an expensive scarf


 I'm with you...I'm still struggling with paying the $10 shipping...It's so gorgeous, though!


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yea the shipping was a problem...It always seems that when you get a huge discount you always seem to make it up w shipping..i mean 10$ to ship a scarf...how much can that box actually weigh? I got it anyway though


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Mar 30, 2013)

If anyone is interested I have an extra scarf that PopSugar sent me as a "goodie" from some issue I may have had with a past box.  I was going to sell it on Ebay but just haven't gotten around to doing so yet.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 30, 2013)

> If anyone is interested I have an extra scarf that PopSugar sent me as a "goodie" from some issue I may have had with a past box.Â  I was going to sell it on Ebay but just haven't gotten around to doing so yet.


 Check out my trade list!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested I have an extra scarf that PopSugar sent me as a "goodie" from some issue I may have had with a past box.  I was going to sell it on Ebay but just haven't gotten around to doing so yet.


 How much are you going to sell it for?


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested I have an extra scarf that PopSugar sent me as a "goodie" from some issue I may have had with a past box.  I was going to sell it on Ebay but just haven't gotten around to doing so yet.


 I sent you a PM


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I adore the bodum mugs. But one fell and broke a couple days ago. :'( Such a bummer.


I think those are my favorite item. The scarf is a close second. Those two mugs get fought over in my house LOL


----------

